# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kryepeshkopi Anastas, Apostull i ditëve tona

## Albo

*Anastas Janullatos, Apostull i ditëve tona*

Gjatë gjysmës së parë të shekullit XX, Kisha Orthodhokse ishte relativisht jo aktive në misionarizëm.  Përpjekjet e mëdha misionare të Kishës Ruse shkuan drejt fundit, ndërsa perdja komuniste e izoloi plotësisht Kishën.  Ndërkohë Kishat Orthodhokse të Ballkanit u përpoqën të kapërcenin pasojat e pesë shekujve të regjimit Otoman.  Megjithëse vendet orthodhokse si Greqia, Rumania, Bullgaria dhe Serbia fituan pavarësinë, një ndjenjë e fuqishme nacionalizmi mbizotëronte brenda Kishës dhe ideja e shërbimit jashtë kufinjve të vendit të tyre ishte një ide, të cilën pak njerëz e menduan thellë.

Vetëm përpara fundit të viteve 1950, një numër teologësh të rinj orthodhoksë filluan të ngrenë zërin për nevojën e misionarizmit jashtë Kishës. Nga një konferencë ndërkombëtare e të rinjve orthodhoksë që u mbajt në vitin 1958, filloi të zhvillohet një thirrje për misionarizëm.  Këta të rinj, shprehën idenë se përgjegjësia e Kishës ndaj misionit nuk ishte thjesht diçka e së kaluarës, por përkundrazi një përgjegjësi për Kishën bashkëkohore.  Pavarësisht nga gjendja e vështirë e një Kishe të varfër të sapoçliruar nga nënshtrimi, thirrja apostolike e Zotit kërkonte një përgjigje. Udhëheqësi i këtij grupimi shumë të ri ishte Anastas Janullatos, një i ri orthodhoks, teolog nga Greqia.  Ai sfidoi Kishën e Greqisë po aq sa dhe Kishën Orthodhokse në një shkallë më të gjerë, që të ringjallte traditën e dikurshme misionare.

Në vitin 1959, Anastasi ndihmoi në themelimin e "Porefthentes" (Shkoni), një lëvizje misionare qëllimi i së cilës ishte të rindizte ndërgjegjien misionare të Kishës Orthodhokse dhe gjithashtu të edukonte botën jo-orthodhokse për trashëgiminë e pasur misionare të Kishës së Lindjes.  Kjo lëvizje filloi të nxirrte një revistë në greqisht dhe anglisht që titullohej "Porefthentes".  Në numrin e parë të saj, Anastasi shkroi një artikull nxitës të titulluar "Urdhëresa e harruar", me të cilin ftonte Kishën për të rizbuluar zellin misionar të brezave të mëparshëm.  Në këtë artikull teologu i guximshëm vinte në pyetje plogështinë e pranuar ndaj misionit që mbizotëronte në Kishën bashkëkohore Orthodhokse: 

*Nuk është një çështje a mundemi?, por është një urdhërim i detyruar ne duhet:  Shkoni, pra, dhe mësoni të gjithë kombet! Shkoni në të gjithë botën dhe predikojini Ungjillin çdo krijese! Nuk thuhet shikoni nëse mundeni, por është një urdhër i përcakuar, një urdhër i thënë qartë nga Zoti ynë...  Nëse e lëmë veten të prehemi të qetë në këtë ngurtësi zakoni përsa i përket misionarizmit, jo vetëm që po e fshehim dritën e pastër të besimit nën tas, por po tradhëtojmë një nga elementët bazë të traditës sonë Orthodhokse.  Sepse puna misionare ka qenë një traditë brenda Kishës Orthodhokse...  Aktiviteti misionar nuk është thjesht diçka e dobishme ose e këndshme, por është një urdhëresë, mbi të gjitha na jep një detyrë, nëse me të vërtetë duam të kemi vazhdimësi në Besimin tonë Orthodhoks.*

Anastasi, u bë i njohur si mbështetës dhe drejtues i misionarizmit në vitet që pasuan.   Ai i nxiste besimtarët orthodhoksë të rigjenin kuptimin e pastër të një Kishe të Shenjtë, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike.  Madje ai shpresonte të ngrinte një lloj qendre misionare orthodhokse të jashtme.  Megjithatë entuziazmi i tij u vu në lojë prej shumicës së qarqeve orthodhokse, si qëllim jo realist.  Sipas një thirrje që ai u drejtoi studentëve të teologjisë në Universitetin e Athinës, në janar të vitit 1959, dikush nga salla bëri një vërejtje duke thënë në mënyrë skeptike, se organizimi i një Qendre Misionare të Jashtme është njësoj si një mrekulli.  Kësaj, Anastasi iu përgjigj: Jemi plotësisht në një mendje, por si të krishterë ne besojmë në mrekullitë. Jeta dhe vepra e Anastas Janullatosit, ndoshta misiologjistit më të rëndësishëm në botën e sotme, tregon shembullin e realizimit të një mrekullie në Kishën Orthodhokse bashkëkohore. 





_(Marrë nga libri:   At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*E kaluara historike*

Anastas Janullatos lindi më 4 nëntor të vitit 1929, në një familje besimtarësh orthodhoksë në Greqi.  Ai u rrit me besim dhe gjatë viteve të formimit merrte pjesë në mënyrë aktive në Kishë.  Në fillim atij i pëlqente matematika dhe gjatë viteve të adoleshencës ai dëshironte të vazhdonte studimet në këtë shkencë.   Idetë e tij ndryshuan me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore.  Gjatë viteve të luftës, Anastasi filloi të përjetonte besimin e tij në një mënyrë më personale.  Ai ishte dëshmitar i shumë vuajtjeve dhe shkatërrimeve të luftës.  Brenda kaosit mundi të gjente kuptim vetëm duke gërmuar thellë në besimin e tij.  Që bota dhe vendi i tij të shpëtonte nga të këqijat e luftës si dhe nga pasojat e luftës civile në Greqi, Anastasi kuptoi nevojën urgjente për një mesazh paqeje të brendëshme, paqeje që vjen nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit.

Kjo përvojë e drejtoi Anastasin që të braktiste dëshirat e tij për fushat e tjera të studimit dhe të ndiqte teologjinë.  Kaq drithëruese ishte kjo dëshirë sa që ai thonte: ''Për mua nuk mjaftonte t'i jepja diçka Perëndisë, duhej t'i jepesha plotësisht Atij.  Doja që e gjithë qënia ime të jetonte në Krishtin''.  Prandaj në vitin 1947, ai filloi Fakultetin Teologjik në Universitetin e Athinës, ku u diplomua shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1951.

Pas shërbimit ushtarak, Anastasi u bashkua me vëllazërinë “ZOI” (JETA), një organizatë fetare e përqendruar në rilindjen shpirtërore të Kishës në Greqi.  Përgjegjësitë që kishte ai përfshinin misionin për të rinjtë e vendit të tij.  Ai u bë udhëheqës i lëvizjeve studentore, kampeve të adoleshentëve dhe luftoi ta bënte besimin orthodhoks të vërtetë dhe të prekshëm për të rinjtë që kishte pranë.  Nëpërmjet këtyre përvojave, Anastasi zbuloi ndikimin që patën këto programe mbi Kishën në një shkallë të gjerë. Ai kuptoi se pa një shërbim të tillë misionar, Kisha Orthodhokse humbiste qëllimin dhe së fundi zvogëlohej.

Gjatë këtyre viteve, Anastasi mori pjesë gjithashtu në një lëvizje ndërkombëtare rinore orthodhokse të quajtur “Syndesmos”.  Ai shërbeu si Sekretar i Përgjithshëm gjatë viteve 1958 – 1961 dhe pastaj si Zëvendëspresident nga viti 1964 – 1978.  Gjatë kësaj kohe u takua me udhëheqës të tjerë të rinj që kishin të njëjtin zell për të shpallur Ungjillin.  Së bashku ata filluan të kuptojnë se Krishti asnjëherë nuk mund të kënaqej nga shpallja e Ungjillit vetëm brenda Kishës.  Urdhërimi i Tij fillestar ishte që të shkonin në të gjithë kombet.  Prandaj, misionet nuk janë vetëm të brendshme, por edhe të jashtme.  Urdhërimi i Madh i së kaluarës është një përgjegjësi e madhe për të tashmen. Në atë kohë Anastas Janullatos shkruante:

“Kisha pa mision është një kundërshtim termash...  Nëse Kisha është moskokëçarëse ndaj punës apostolike që i është besuar, ajo mohon veten, kundërshton veten dhe thelbin e saj dhe tradhëton betejën që bën.  Kisha që qëndron në vend, kisha së cilës i mungon vizioni dhe përpjekja e vazhdueshme për të shpallur Ungjillin të pa pagëzuarve, vështirë se mund të njihet si një Kishë e Shenjtë, e Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike, së cilës Zoti i besoi vazhdimësinë e veprës së Tij”. 




_(Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*Vitet 60-të - Duke ndjekur Thirrjen e Perëndisë*

Kuptimi i rëndësisë së misionit të jashtëm të Kishës e mbushi zemrën e Anastasit.  Pas dorëzimit të tij në dhjak, në vitin 1960, ai themeloi një qendër misionare ndërorthodhokse “Porefthentes” (Shkoni).  Qëllimi i kësaj qendre ishte të edukonte Kishën në fushën e misionit, si dhe të nxiste dhe të dërgonte misionarë nëpër botë.

Vetë Anastasi po mendonte të bëhej misionar në një vend të huaj.  Menjëherë pas dorëzimit të tij në prift, në 24 maj 1964, ai u nis për në Afrikën Lindore dhe kreu liturgjinë e parë në Uganda.  Pak pas mbërritjes, prifti i ri u sëmur nga malarja dhe u kthye në Greqi.  Pavarësisht nga rekomandimi i mjekut për të mos shkuar në Afrikë, ai nuk e humbi guximin për t’u kthyer.  Ai e kuptoi më mirë se kurrë rëndësinë e ngritjes së ndërgjegjes misionare në Kishë dhe kërkoi mënyra të reja për të përmbushur Urdhërimin e Madh të Krishtit.  Duke ndjekur këshillën e njërit prej profesorëve të tij, Anastasi, vendosi se mënyra më e mirë për të pasur ndikim në Kishë ishte duke dhënë një ndihmesë domethënëse në botën akademike.  Ai besonte se edhe nëse nuk mundej që të punonte drejtpërdrejt në fushën e misionit, përsëri mund të përpiqej të hapte rrugën për të tjerët.  Ai vendosi të bënte studime të tjera në misiologji dhe në historinë e feve.

Në vitet 1956 – 1969, Anastasi studioi Historinë e Feve në Universitetin e Hamburgut dhe Marburgut, në Gjermaninë Perëndimore, duke i vënë më shumë theksin ''Pluralizmit fetar dhe Kishës Orthodhokse''.  Puna e tij u përqendrua në historinë e përgjithshme të feve, në fetë afrikane, misiologji dhe etnologji.  Ai shkoi në Universitetin e Makererës, në Kampala të Ugandës, për të bërë kërkime të drejtpërdrejta dhe për të mbledhur materiale për tezën e doktoraturës së tij: ''Shpirti Mbandua dhe kuptimi i kulteve të tyre. Një kërkim i pikëpamjeve të fesë afrikane''.  Mbi të gjitha, ai dëshironte të vendoste bazat e një proçesi të tërë të një studimi serioz të misionit në Kishën Orthodhokse.  Nëpërmjet këtij studimi, ai kërkoi përkrahje për tezën e tij fillestare, sipas së cilës është e pamundur që të jesh orthodhoks i vërtetë pa treguar interesim për misionin.

Bashkë me studimet e tij, Anastasi mori pjesë aktive në lëvizjen Ekumenike mbarëbotërore.  Duke qenë pjesëmarrës në Komisionin e Misionit Botëror dhe Ungjëllizimit (KMBU) të Këshillit Botëror të Kishave (KBK), misiologu i ri kuptoi se mund të mësonte nga traditat e tjera të krishtera, si dhe t'u prezantonte anëtarëve të këtyre traditave trashëgiminë e pasur misionare të Kishës Orthodhokse.  Në vitin 1963, Anastasi u bë anëtari më i ri i KMBU–së në konferencën e Mexico City.  Ai vazhdoi të luajë një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në këtë mjedis ekumenik, dhe së fundi shërbeu si President Koordinues në vitet 1984 – 1991.  Ai u bë misiologu i parë orthodhoks që pati një pozitë të tillë udhëheqëse.



_Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994_

----------


## Albo

*Vitet 1970-të - Hedhja e Themeleve Misionare brenda Kishës*

Gjatë dekadës që pasoi, Kisha e Greqisë filloi të dëgjonte dhe t'i përgjigjej zërit të këtij parashikuesi të guximshëm.  Në vitin 1968, Anastasi dhe stafi i “Porefthentes” ishin nismëtarët e parë të Zyrës për Misionet e Jashtme brenda “Apostoliki Dhiakonia” (“Shërbimi Apostolik”, një degë shërbimi e Kishës së Greqisë).  Themelimi i një organizate misionare të përhershme brenda Kishës zyrtare Orthodhokse në Greqi ishte guri i qoshes.  Kisha e njohu punën e Anastasit, duke e ngritur në vitin 1972 si Episkop të Andrusës dhe duke e bërë drejtor të përgjithshëm të gjithë departamentit të Apostoliki Dhiakonisë.  Nën udhëheqjen e Episkopit Anastas, ky komision i Kishës së Greqisë veproi si një trup i vetëm për të mbështetur të gjitha përpjekjet misionare të Kishës, si në Greqi ashtu dhe në botë.

Bashkë me përgjegjësitë kishtare, Episkopi Anastas vazhdoi të jetë aktiv në nivelin akademik.  Në vitin 1972 Universiteti i Athinës e zgjodhi atë si profesorin e saj të Historisë së Feve.  Në Universitet, ai themeloi dhe drejtoi një qendër për studimet misionare gjatë viteve 1971 – 1975.  Kjo qendër hapi rrugën për një tjetër pikë referimi, ku u ngrit një katedër për misiologjinë, në vitin 1976.  Në këtë atmosferë akademike ai vazhdoi të shpallë thirrjen e tij të “zgjimit” për Kishën, duke sfiduar vetkënaqësinë e saj në shërbimin misionar:

“Plogështi në fushën e misionit do të thotë, në analizën e fundit, mohim i Orthodhoksisë, një anë e errët e herezisë praktike të lokalizmit... Është e paimagjinueshme që ne të mendojmë për ''frymën orthodhokse'' të një jete në Krishtin, t'i ngjasojmë Apostull Pavlit, themeluesit të Kishës së Greqisë, dhe në të njëjtën kohë të vazhdojmë të qëndrojmë të ngurtë përsa i përket misionit.  Është e pakuptimtë të shkruash për jetën intensive shpirtërore të Ngjalljes së Zotit, kur ne jetojmë si dembelë dhe indiferentë ndaj thirrjes së misioneve ekumenike, me të cilën është ndërthurrur mesazhi i Ngjalljes”.

Episkopi Anastas vazhdimisht u përpoq t’i edukonte besimtarët orthodhoksë të kuptonin plotësisht Besoren dhe të shpallnin se besonin në ''një Kishë, të Shenjtë, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike''.  Për Anastasin, të shpallje një besim të tillë, ndërsa qëndroje indiferent ndaj misionarizmit, ishte hipokrizi.  Ai theksonte:

“Vetëm atëherë kur kuptohet që misioni ekumenik mbarëbotëror gjen zbatim të rëndësishëm dhe parësor në një nga pjesët themelore të Simbolit të Besimit, gjë që është thelbësore për kuptimin orthodhoks mbi Kishën, dhe atëherë kur kuptohet se ai që quhet ''mision i huaj'' nuk është çështje “e jashtme”, por nevojë e brendshme, një thirrje për pendim dhe një bashkim i yni me shpirtin e Ungjillit dhe traditën e Kishës sonë, vetëm atëherë do të kemi një fillim teologjik shpresëdhënës për atë që vjen më pas”. 

Misionarizmi në vende të tjera nuk është thjesht një degë autentike e jetës orthodhokse ose edhe e teologjisë orthodhokse, por është thelbi i kuptimit të vërtetë të Kishës.  Kur besimtarët orthodhoksë rrëfejnë: "Unë besoj në një Kishë…Apostolike", kjo nuk do të thotë vetëm që prejardhja e saj ishte apostolike.  Më e rëndësishme është përfshirja në "pasjen e zjarrit dhe zellit apostolik për t'i predikuar Ungjillin çdo krijese" (shiko Ungjillin sipas Markut 16: 15), sepse ushqen anëtarët e saj, që ata të mund të bëhen: “dëshmimtarë në Jeruzalem dhe në Jude, në Samari dhe në të gjitha anët e dheut” (Veprat e Apostujve1: 8).  Episkopi Anastas vazhdoi të sfidonte qëndrimin apatik të Kishës ndaj misionarizmit kur shkruante:

*“Ungjilli u drejtohet të gjithë njerëzve, prandaj dhe puna e Kishës mbetet e paplotë për aq kohë sa është e kufizuar në zona gjeografike ose klasa sociale.  Fusha e veprimit të saj është universale dhe aktive në të dy grupet e njerëzve, të atyre që mirëpresin lajmin e mirë dhe të atyre që në fillim ndoshta e kundërshtojnë atë.  Misioni nuk ishte vetëm detyra e brezit të parë të krishterë.  Ajo është detyra e të gjithë të krishterëve të të gjitha kohërave.  Dëshmia është shprehja e  jetës së Kishës po aq sa edhe burimi i ripërtëritjes dhe ripërtëritja e forcës…  Gjithsecili duhet të japë ndihmën e vet dhe të marrë pjesë në të, si në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ashtu edhe jo të drejtpërdrejtë.  Është një shprehje thelbësore e mënyrës orthodhokse të të menduarit”.*

Përveç ndikimit në botën akademike në Greqi dhe jashtë saj, Episkopi Anastas pati një ndikim edhe në shumë zona të tjera në Kishë.  Në vitin 1972, ai punoi bashkë me at Andon Romeos dhe ngriti një manastir murge-shash, puna e të cilit do të përqendrohej tek misioni jashtë vendit.  Ky ishte manastiri i Shën Joan Pararendësit, në Kareas të Greqisë.  Episkopi Anastas ndihmoi që t'i drejtonte këto vajza të bëheshin një bashkësi, që do të merrte pjesë në mënyrë aktive në punën misionare nëpër botë.  Aty pranoheshin vajza nga vende të ndryshme të botës, që të bashkoheshin me motrat dhe të mësonin për jetën murgjërore, me qëllim që të merrnin me vete këtë mënyrë jete murgjërore kur të ktheheshin në vendet e tyre. 



_Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*Vitet 80-të - Teoria bëhet praktikë*

Në vitet 60-të kur Anastasi u sëmur për herë të parë nga malarja, mjekët i patën thënë se nuk do të mund të punonte asnjëherë si misionar nëpër botë, por përkujdesja e Perëndisë nuk tha të njëjtën gjë.  Në vitet 80-të, Kisha Orthodhokse e Afrikës Lindore po përballej me vështirësi të mëdha.  Kjo zonë kishte qenë fusha misionare më aktive në botë dy dekadat e fundit.  Themeli i Kishës ishte megjithatë në rrezik nga probleme të brendshme, që më së fundi çuan në çkishërimin e Episkopit të Kenias nga Patriarkana e Aleksandrisë.  Kisha Orthodhokse e Afrikës Lindore dukej sikur ishte në buzë të dështimit.

Gjatë kësaj kohe Patriku Nikolla, kreu i Kishës Orthodhokse në Afrikë, e ftoi Episkopin Anastas të bëhej Kryepiskop i Kryepiskopatës së Afrikës Lindore.  Episkopi pranoi, por vazhdoi të ruante përgjegjësitë e tij në Universitetin e Athinës edhe tek Apostoliki Dhiakonia.  Gjatë kësaj periudhe tranzicioni, ai vuri re se roli i tij ishte ai i riorganizuesit të Kishës së Afrikës Lindore.  Qëllimi i tij kryesor ishte të ngrinte një bashkësi të fuqishme orthodhokse me udhëheqës vendas.

Duke vënë theksin në përgatitjen dhe formimin e udhëheqësve vendas, Kryepiskopi Anastas i mbeti besnik traditës misionare orthodhokse.  Ashtu siç edhe thoshte në një shkrim të mëparshëm:

*”Mishërimi” i fjalës së Perëndisë, në gjuhën dhe zakonet e një vendi, ka qënë dhe duhet të jetë shqetësimi i parë i gjithë misionit orthodhoks.  Qëllimi i tij është ngritja dhe rritja e një Kishe kombëtare, të vetfuqishme dhe vetqeverisëse, të aftë për të vënë në shërbim të gjitha copëzat e traditave kombëtare, duke i shndërruar dhe shenjtëruar ato në harmoni me natyrën e njerëzve për lavdi të Perëndisë”.* 

Në vitin 1972, Kryepiskopi Makarios III i Qipros, filloi të ndërtonte një seminar orthodhoks në Nairobi të Kenias, por paqëndrueshmëria politike në Qipro e pengoi Kryepiskopin të përfundonte këtë projekt.  Shkolla mbeti e mbyllur për 10 vjet.  Puna e parë e Kryepiskopit Anastas si udhëheqës i ri i Kishës ishte që të përfundonte së ndërtuari seminarin dhe ta hapte menjëherë.   Gjatë viteve 70-të shumë besimtarë të Kishës Orthodhokse Afrikane u zhgënjyen dhe u ligështuan për Kishën, që s'po bënte përpara dhe filluan të largohen.   Anastasi kuptoi se, mënyra e vetme për t'i kthyer këta njerëz dhe për të sjellë edhe besimtarë të rinj, ishte përgatitja e udhëheqësve dhe priftërinjve vendas. 

Prandaj, Kryepiskopi hapi zyrtarisht Seminarin Patriarkal Orthodhoks "Kryepiskopi Makari III", në vitin 1982.  Gjatë dekadës që pasoi, shkolla kishte mesatarisht 45 studentë në vit dhe 12 profesorë nga Afrika Lindore, Evropa dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara.  Kryepiskopi në fuqi, dorëzoi 62 priftërinj dhe dhjakonë, si dhe 42 lexues dhe katekistë.  Të gjithë ata kishin mbaruar seminarin.  Këta udhëheqës vendas ishin nga 8 fise të ndryshme të Kenias, Ugandës dhe Tanzanisë.  Ishin ata që hodhën themelet e rilindjes së Kishës në Afrikën Lindore.

Përveç përgatitjes së udhëheqësve vendas, Kryepiskopi gjithashtu përkrahu traditën misionare Orthodhokse të përkthimeve, për të cilën ai vetë besonte se ishte miratuar nga Krishti gjatë Pentikostisë.  Prandaj, u vuri përparësi botimeve dhe organizoi përkthime të shërbesave në 7 gjuhë të ndryshme.  Ai u përpoq gjithashtu të krijonte një ndjenjë vazhdimësie në strukturat e Kishës, duke drejtuar ndërtimin e 67 kishave, 23 prej të cilave ishin prej guri dhe 44 prej druri dhe balte.  Ai ndihmoi edhe për restaurimin e 25 kishave ekzistuese.  Arritjet në fushën e ndërtimeve përfshinin dhe 7 ndërtesa për misionarët, 7 qendra mjeksore, 5 shkolla fillore dhe 12 shkolla infermjerie.

Puna e tij në Afrikë tërhoqi vëmendjen e mbarë botës.  Kisha Orthodhokse Greke në Amerikë e ndihmoi duke dërguar misionarë në Afrikën Lindore.   Ndikimi i fuqishëm i këtyre misionarëve u ndje jo vetëm brenda Kishës së Afrikës Lindore, por edhe në të gjithë Amerikën.  Shumë misionarë, që qëndronin për një kohë të shkurtër, u kthyen në Amerikë dhe ndihmuan që të rritej ndërgjegjia misionare në dioqezat e tyre.  Kisha Orthodhokse në Greqi dhe në Finlandë gjithashtu iu përgjigj një serie leksionesh që Kryepiskopi dha për urdhërin e misionarizmit, duke dërguar grupe misionarësh në Kenia. 

Aspekti më i rëndësishëm i punës së Kryepiskopit Anastas në Afrikën Lindore, nuk ishte dorëzimi i klerikëve, as botimet dhe as interesi për mision që krijuan grupet misionare, por përpjekjet e tij për t’u bashkuar me të krishterët vendas.  Duke e personifikuar veten e tij me të krishterët orthodhoksë të këtij vendi ai i inkurajoi dhe i fuqizoi ata për të përqafuar besimin, sikur ky të ishte besimi i tyre.  Si rezultat i kësaj, Kisha në Afrikën Lindore vazhdoi të rritej edhe pas largimit të tij në vitin 1991.

Përveç arritjeve të tij në Afrikë, Episkopi Anastas ka lënë gjurmë në mënyra të ndryshme.  Në vitin 1981 Episkopi filloi të botonte, nën mbikqyrjen e Apostoliki Dhiakonia-s, revistën e parë zyrtare misionarë të Kishës së Greqisë, të titulluar ”Panda ta ethni” (Të gjithë kombet).  Kjo revistë vazhdon të japë informacion për misionet dhe të nxisë të krishterët orthodhoksë në Greqi për t'ju përgjigjur urdhërimit misionar.

Gjithashtu gjatë viteve 80-të Episkopi Anastas shtoi aktivitetin e tij me Këshllin Botëror të Kishave.  Pas pjesëmarrjes së tij në Konferencën për Misionin Botëror në Melburn, në vitin 1980, po ashtu dhe në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të KBK në Vankuver, në vitin 1983, Episkopi u bë Presidenti Koordinues i Këshillit Botëror të Misionit dhe Ungjillëzimit, gjatë viteve 1984 – 1991, dhe drejtoi Konferencën për Misionin Botëror në San Antonio, në vitin 1989.  Ndikimi i tij i fuqishëm misiologjik nuk frymëzoi vetëm botën orthodhokse, por gjithashtu preku edhe qarqet e bordit ekumenik.  Ashtu si ka thënë dhe teologu i famshëm protestant dhe misionar David Bosch:
*
“Anastasi ka mbetur forca që drejton lëvizjen misionare në Orthodhoksi dhe që kur Kishat Orthodhokse u pranuan në Këshillin Botëror të Kishave, në vitin 1961, ai dhe të tjerë i kanë dhënë një ndihmesë shumë të madhe mendimit dhe praktikës misionare në qarqet ekumenike.  Takimi mes Orthodhoksisë dhe Protestantizmit në fushën e misiologjisë ka qenë me të vërtetë një epokë e rëndësishme e ripërtëritjes teologjike në Lëvizjen Ekumenike që prej vitit 1961.  Vetëm tre fjalime u lexuan gjatë seancave më të rëndësishme të konferencës gjatë ditëve të para…, ndërsa dy fjalimet e para ishin interesante dhe sfiduese, ishte prezantimi i Anastasit ai që siguroi një përkufizim teologjik për temën e konferencës "U bëftë vullneti Yt".  Nisma e përgjithshme e tij ishte me të vërtetë ekumenike në kuptimin më të mirë të fjalës.”* 


_Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations,  Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*Vitet 90-të - Pika kulmore e punës së tij*

Fillimi i një dhjetëvjeçari të ri, e përballi Episkopin Anastas me një sfidë të re.  Në janar të vitit 1991, Patriku i Kostandinopojës e zgjodhi Anastasin të shkonte në Shqipëri si “Eksark Patriarkal”, me mandatin që të takohej me orthodhoksët, pavarësisht nga origjina e tyre etnike dhe të ringjallte Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë.  Kisha Orthodhokse në Shqipëri ishte shkatërruar pothuajse prej dyzetë vjetësh persekutimi të ashpër.  Para se vendi të hidhte tutje regjimin komunist, numri i klerikëve ishte zvogëluar nga 440 në vitin 1940, në 22 në vitin 1991.  Edhe një herë, Episkopi Anastas u përball me mundësinë për të rilindur një Kishë që ishte shkatërruar.

Anastasi e pa këtë sfidë të re si një mundësi për të mbledhur së bashku të gjitha pjesët e jetës së tij.  Përpara komunizmit, Shqipëria ishte një vend me 69% muslimanë.  Episkopi Anastas kishte shkruar një libër dhe shumë artikuj për Islamin.  Pasiguria politike me të cilat përballej Kisha ishte diçka me të cilën ai ishte mësuar tashmë nga puna e tij në Afrikën Lindore.  Sfida për të ringjallur një Kishë lokale në një boshllëk ateist do të kërkonte një mrekulli, të ngjashme me atë të fillimeve të viteve 60-të, kur ai kërkonte të ndërtonte një misionarizëm orthodhoks të jashtëm.  Por, ashtu siç kishte treguar jeta e tij, Episkopi Anastas besonte në mrekullitë.

Mbi të gjitha, ai, gjatë dy viteve të para i dha përparësi përgatitjes së udhëheqësve vendas, u kujdes për 21% të popullsisë, që thoshte së kishte trashëgimi orthodhokse, dhe për të hapur dialogun dhe urat me njerëz të besimeve të tjera.  Nën udhëheqjen e tij, Kisha menjëherë hapi një seminar.  Numri i studentëve u rrit nga 11 në 52 gjatë dy viteve të parë të punës së tij dhe e ardhmja dukej e ndritshme nga numri i madh i të pagëzuarve dhe nga puna e tij me të rinjtë.


_Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*Përfundime*

Gjatë tridhjetë viteve të fundit, ndikimi i Anastas Janullatosit ka qënë shumë i madh.  Si teolog i ri gjatë viteve 50-të ai kishte si qëllim rindezjen e shpirtit misionar të Kishës Orthodhokse.  Tridhjetë vjetë më vonë, është e qartë që ai ia kishte arritur qëllimit të tij.  Në të vërtetë misionet janë bërë pjesa kryesore e jetës së Orthodhoksisë në shekullin XX.  Vetë Kryepiskopi ka thënë:

*“Ky është dhe kontributi më i madh që kam dhënë, një kontribut teologjik për të ndihmuar Kishën të rizbuloj kush është në të vërtetë.  Eshtë një kontribut jete.  Pozicioni im teologjik ka qënë gjithmonë të jetoj në misterin e një Kishe të Shenjtë, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike.  Të jetoj misionin e Kishës në këndvështrimin e saj të saktë universal dhe eskatologjik”.*

Një përmbledhje e jetës së Kryepiskopit Anastas mund të shihet në dëshirën e tij për të punuar në katër fronte të reja.  

Së pari, ai e drejtoi vëmendjen tek vet Kisha Orthodhokse, duke kërkuar të ringjallte dëshirën dhe ndërgjegjen misionare, që ka qenë pjesë e traditës së saj prej shekujsh.  

Së dyti, ai kërkoi të jepte një ndihmesë prej akademiku në fushën e misiologjisë.  Kryepiskopi Anastas ka shkruar 9 libra, 5 libra katekizmi dhe mbi 140 artikuj.  Ai themeloi dhe botoi 2 revista të ndryshme misionare “Porefthentes” (Shkoni, 1960 - 1970), dhe “Panta ta ethni”, (Gjithë kombet, 1981 - 1992), dhe që nga viti 1981 ka dhënë një ndihmesë shumë të madhe në botimin e Buletinit Ndërkombëtar për Kërkimin Misionar.  Përveç kësaj, ai i është drejtuar sa e sa herë publikut në televizion, për t'i thënë atij të përqafojë Jisu Krishtin dhe Kishën e tij.  Në vitin 1989, Shkolla Teologjike Orthodhokse "Kryqi i Nderuar", në Brookline, Massachusetts, e nderoi duke i dhënë titullin “Doktor në Teologji”.  Në vitin 1993 Kryepiskopi Anastas u zgjodh njëzëri anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Athinës, e cila është shoqëria më e lartë akademike në Greqi.

Së treti, ka qënë jeta e tij në Afrikën Lindore dhe në Shqipëri.  Ai dëshironte të jetonte dhe të ndante përpjekjet misionare në vendet më të humbura të botës.  Këtu ai shpresonte t'iu tregonte të gjithë njerëzve të botës pavarësisht nga origjina e tyre, se Perëndia i donte dhe kujdesej për ta.  

Së fundi ka qenë në qarqet ekumenike.  Nëpërmjet Këshillit Botëror të Kishave Kryepiskopi Anastas ka dhënë dëshmi për teologjinë e misionit orthodhoks dhe spiritualitetin në botën jo-orthodhokse.  Ai punoi së bashku me të krishterë bashkëkohës për të përkufizuar misionin e shekullit XX dhe për të dëshmuar në mënyrë të suksesshme besimin dhe traditat.

Jeta e Kryepiskopit Anastas dhe puna e tij mund të përmblidhen në vetë fjalët e tij.  Gjatë shtatëdhjetë e dy viteve të jetës së tij ai është përpjekur të jetojë dhe të shpallë misterin e “një Kishe të Shenjtë, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike”.  Ai u përpoq të jetonte misionin e Kishës brenda këndvështrimit të duhur universal.  “Misioni është një shprehje e rëndësishme e ndërgjegjes orthodhokse, një thirrje për të plotësuar me vepra vullnetin e Perëndisë në tokë dhe në qiell.  Indiferenca ndaj misionarizmit është mohim i Orthodhoksisë.

_
(Marrë nga libri:  At Luka Veronis, Misionarë, murgj dhe martirë: Duke bërë dishepuj nga të gjitha kombet, (përkthyer në shqip), botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë, 2003.

Titulli i origjinalit:  fr. Luke Veronis, Missionaries, Monks and Martyrs: Making Disciples of All Nations, Light & Life Publishing Co., 1994._

----------


## Albo

*Vizitë zyrtare në Kishën Orthodhokse të Rumanisë*

Konfirmim i marrëdhënieve shumë të mira dhe vëllazërore midis dy kishave tona motra

_- Dekoratë e Presidentit Iliesku dhe Çmim Akademik për Kryepiskopin Anastas -_

Nga data 8-19 nëntor 2003, një përfaqësi e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, bëri vizitën e parë zyrtare në Kishën Orthodhokse të Rumanisë, pas ftesës së bërë prej Patriarkut të saj, Fortlumturisë së Tij Teoktistit. Delegacioni kryesohej nga Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi dhe kishte në përbërje Mitropolitin e Korçës, Hirësinë e Tij Joanin, Kryesekretarin e Sinodit të Shenjtë, Protopresviter Jani Trebicka, at Vasil Thomollarin dhe hierodhjakonin Asti Bakallbashi.

Në aeroportin e Bukureshtit ishte rezervuar një pritje mjaft e veçantë, ku delegacioni i Kishës sonë u prit nga Fortlumturia e Tij Teoktisti, bashkë me 12 mitropolitë e episkopë etj. Ishte një pritje protokollare zyrtare, si për kryetar shteti, me bandë frymore e nderimin e flamurit rumun. Gjithashtu, Kryepiskopi Anastas dha edhe një intervistë për kanale televizive e radiofonike. Më pas, u shkua në Kishën Patriarkale të Shën Konstandinit dhe Shën Elenës, ku u pritën nga shumë besimtarë, të paraprirë nga një mitropolit, i cili mbante Ungjillin dhe mjaft klerikë të tjerë, nën ritmin e kambanave. Pas Dhoksologjisë, të dy primatët bënë përshëndetjet zyrtare. Në fund, sipas zakonit kishtar në Rumani, kur kishën e viziton një primat i një kishe tjetër orthodhokse, Kryepiskopi ynë shkroi një dedikim në faqen e parë të Ungjillit liturgjik të Kishës.
Të dielën, 9 nëntor, u zhvillua Liturgjia Hyjnore Kryepriftërore në Kishën tjetër Patriarkale, atë të Shën Spiridhonit të Ri, kishë e shek. 18 - 19, e tëra e pikturuar me afreske dhe me një ikonostas mjaft të bukur. Kisha ishte mbushur plot me besimtarë, të rinj e të reja etj. Të dy primatët filluan Liturgjinë Hyjnore të rrethuar nga mitropolitë, episkopë e klerikë të tjerë.
Pas leximit të Ungjillit, Patriku Teoktist komentoi pjesën ungjillore të ditës dhe menjëherë më pas, bëri prezantimin e figurës së Fortlumturisë së Tij Anastasit, si personalitet i njohur i botës Orthodhokse. Ndër të tjera Ai tha:
_“Sot në kishën tonë kemi gëzimin të kemi të pranishëm Kryepiskopin e Tiranës dhe të gjithë Shqipërisë Anastasin, pas ftesës që i bëri Sinodi i Shenjtë dhe shumë herë i kishim shprehur dëshirën tonë në takime të ndryshme që kemi pasur, që të vijë këtu mes nesh... Gëzimin që kemi ne pas kapërcimit të vështirësive komuniste duhet ta bashkojmë me atin shpirtëror të besimtarëve orthodhoksë të Shqipërisë...
Kryepiskopi Anastas është hierarku i parë, Kryepiskopi i parë që risolli përsëri në jetë Kishën e bukur të Shqipërisë pas periudhës komuniste...
Në emër të Sinodit të Shenjtë dhe në emrin tim, kam nderin të ofroj këto engolpione që tregojnë si simbole, edhe përgjegjësinë që ka ai si at shpirtëror i besimtarëve, që kaluan shumë prova të dhimbshme.
Tani ai u jep fjalën e Perëndisë, dritën e Perëndisë dhe ngushëllimin në jetën e tyre, duke u kujdesur për ta dhe ofruar përkujdesje sociale.
Fortlumturi, pranoni përgëzimet tona për punën shpirtërore që bëni për Kishën motër të Shqipërisë”_
Më pas e mori fjalën Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili përgëzoi Fortlumturinë e Tij Teoktistin për përparimin dhe sukseset e arritura nga Kisha Orthodhokse e Rumanisë gjatë drejtimit të tij, me gjithë vështirësitë e regjimit komunist (prej vitit 1986), i shprehu mirënjohjen _“që me lutjet tuaja na kujtuat dhe na fuqizuat në periudha të vështira”._
Në fund të fjalës, Kryepiskopi Anastas i dhuroi Patrikut Teoktist një komplet enësh të shenjta të Liturgjisë Hyjnore dhe një shandan, duke i quajtur ato si simbol të bashkimit të të gjithë orthodhoksëve rreth falënderimit hyjnor me urimin të mbajë gjithnjë ndezur besimin tek Krishti. Pas Liturgjisë, u shtrua një drekë për nder të delegacionit në Pallatin e Patriarkanës (dikur Kuvendi Popullor i Rumanisë).
Më 11 nëntor paradite, delegacioni ynë u prit nga Sinodi i Shenjtë (i Hierarkisë) i Kishës Rumune, në Sallën sinodale të Patriarkanës _(Për sqarim: në Kishën e Rumanisë funksionojnë 2 Sinode: Sinodi i Hierarkisë, ku marrin pjesë të gjithë hierarkët e lartë dhe mblidhet vetëm 3 herë në vit dhe Sinodi Patriarkal, ku marrin pjesë disa hierarkë të lartë dhe mblidhet një herë në 2 muaj)._
Pritja ishte mjaft e ngrohtë. Të dy primatët përshëndetën zyrtarisht edhe njëherë njeri - tjetrin dhe mbajtën nga një fjalim përpara Hierarkëve, duke shprehur përgëzimet e ndërsjellta për zhvillimin e jetës kishtare dhe marrëdhëniet mjaft të mira midis të dy Kishave.
Të mërkurën, 12 nëntor, në mesditë u shkua në Universitetin Teologjik të Bukureshtit dhe disa mjedise të tij, ku edhe u drekua bashkë me studentët. Pasdite u bë një vizitë në ambasadën tonë në Bukuresht, ku pati një takim me ambasadorin z. Leonidha Mërtiri dhe personelin.
Më 13 nëntor në mbrëmje, në Sallën e Ceremonive të Fakultetit të Ekonomisë, në Bukuresht, Kryepiskopi Anastas pati një takim me studentë të fakulteteve të ndryshme, ku mbajti edhe fjalimin me temë: “Marrëdhëniet e Orthodhoksisë me fetë e tjera.” U vazhdua me pyetjet e shumta nga të pranishmit rreth temës, për Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, bashkëjetesën e feve në Shqipëri, rreth dëshmisë për Ungjillin e Krishtit nga orthodhoksët dhe Kisha Orthodhokse kudo në botë etj. Takimi ishte mjaft tërheqës për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, saqë orët shkuan pa u ndjerë. Më pas, u mor pjesë në agripninë që organizonin të rinjtë në Kishën e Shën Grigor Pallamait, në qytetin e studentit, e cila ishte ndërtuar me nismën dhe kontributin e studentëve të Fakultetit Politeknik dhe të të tjerëve. Pedagog At Konstandin Koman përshëndeti dhe prezantoi figurën e Kryepiskopit Anastas tek studentët pjesëmarrës. Atmosfera e agripnisë, nën drejtimin e dy koreve bizantinë të mrekullueshëm të studentëve, ishte mjaft lutëse dhe shpirtërore.
Ditën e shtunë, 15 nëntor, të shoqëruar nga Fortlumturia e Tij Teoktisti, mitropoliti Nifon i Tërgovishtës, episkopi i Buzaut Epifani dhe i Arxheshit Kaliniku, nga episkopët ndihmës Qipriani, Sebastiani etj., si edhe nga Sekretari rumun i Shtetit për Fenë, z. Laurentie Tanase, u vizitua kisha katedrale “Ngjitja e Zotit në qiell”, në Tërgovishtë, ku delegacioni u prit nga populli dhe i gjithë kleri i rajonit me dhoksologji e buqeta me lule. Më pas u vizitua një kishë historike brenda qytetit dhe manastiri i Shën Nikollës dhe disa mjedise të tij. Aty Kryepiskopi Anastas u intervistua nga 2 kanale televizive TVR e ALPHA TV.
Ditën e diel, u bashkëmeshua nga të dy primatët në Kishën Patriarkale të Shën Konstandinit dhe Shën Elenës, ku u festua 17-vjetori i Fronëzimit të Patrikut Teoktist (1986 – 2003), në krye të Kishës Rumune. Fjalën e përshëndetëse e mbajti Mitropoliti i Moldavisë, Danieli, i cili foli për kontributin e madh të Patrikut në Kishën e Rumanisë dhe më pas Kryepiskopi Anastas theksoi ndër të tjera, se ky kontribut në kohën e vështirë të komunizmit dhe të periudhës së tranzicionit e të konsolidimit nuk ishte vetëm për Kishën e Rumanisë, por për të gjitha Kishat Orthodhokse kudo që ndodhen. Në këtë përvjetor Kryepiskopi Anastas i dhuroi Patrikut Teoktist një ikonë të Hyjlindëses Mari, të pikturuar nga një ikonograf i ri shqiptar. Liturgjia Hyjnore u transmetua drejtpërdrejt nga 2 kanale tv satelitore shtetërore.
Në datën 17 nëntor, delegacioni shkoi në Kishën Katedrale “Fjetja e Hyjlindëses”, të Episkopatës së Buzaut, ku u prit përsëri nga mjaft besimtarë, klerikë e nxënës dhe më pas u vizituan katedralja e re që po ndërtohet, liceu kishtar i Episkopatës “Episkop Qesari”, Shtëpia e Fëmijës (qendër sociale e kishës për fëmijët jetimë, në të cilën zhvilloheshin kurse mësimi të lëndëve kryesore shkollore dhe kurse për mësimin e disa profesioneve si të informatikës, rrobaqepsisë, zdrukthtarisë) etj. Më pas, u bë një vizitë në manastirin e grave të Rrëteshtit, si dhe në shkollën e mesme kishtare të vajzave pranë këtij manastiri.
Në datën 18 nëntor, u vizitua kisha e re madhështore që po ndërtohet kushtuar Shën Andreas, në qytetin Ploesht. Edhe këtu Kryepiskopi dhe delegacioni u pritën nga klerikët e kësaj enorie dhe të disa enorive të tjera përqark, si edhe nga besimtarë e nxënës shkollash. Pasdite, Krypiskopi ynë u dekorua nga Presidenti i Republikës së Rumanisë, Shkëlqesia e Tij z. Ion Iliesku, për përpjekjen për dialogun ndërfetar në botë dhe ringritjen e Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë. Merrnin pjesë Patriku Teoktist, personalitete të larta të shtetit dhe mjaft televizione.
Më 19 nëntor, në mëngjes, u meshua në katedralen e Patriarkanës, në Bukuresht, për 31-vjetorin e dorëzimit në episkop të Kryepiskopit tonë Anastas. Pastaj, Fortlumturinë e Tij e morën në intervistë kanali televiziv kombëtar TVR, ai radiofonik “Actualtati” dhe gazeta “Ziva” ( e përditshmja).
Më pas, u vizitua manastiri i burrave në Cërnika. Kryepiskopi Anastas bëri një përshpirtje në varret e teologëve të njohur rumunë të shekullit që sapo kaloi, at Dumitru Staniloae dhe at Ioan Bria. Më pas u vizitua Manastiri Pasare.
Delegacioni ynë kishte një program mjaft të ngjeshur gjatë gjithë qëndrimit të tij, ku u ndërthur në mënyrë harmonike vizita zyrtare me veprimtarinë ndërkombëtare, që do të zhvillohej nga dt. 9 – 13 nëntor. Kështu, më 9 nëntor pasdite, në Pallatin e Patriarkanës filloi punimet Konferenca Ndërkombëtare me temë: “Teologjia orthodhokse moderne: Vizioni dhe perspektivat”.
Ajo zhvillohej për nder të 100-vjetorit të lindjes së teologut të shquar rumun, at Dumitru Staniloae.
Në hollin e godinës ishte hapur edhe një ekspozitë me fotografi nga jeta e vepra e tij, me shkrime, letërkëmbime e libra.
Në kongres merrnin pjesë:
Patriku Teoktist dhe episkopë e mitropolitë, mitropolitë, si dhe shumë klerikë e laikë, Ministri i Kulturës dhe i Fesë akad. R. Teodoresku dhe Ministri i Edukimit, Kërkimeve dhe i Rinisë prof. dr. A. Athanasiu, Drejtori i Akademisë Rumune akad. E. Simion, Rektori i Universitetit të Bukureshtit prof. dr. J. Mihailesku, profesorë e studentë të fakulteteve të ndryshme të Universitetit të Bukureshtit, familjarë etj.
Në veprimtari mori pjesë edhe delegacioni i Kishës sonë, ku Fortlumturia e Tij, Prof. Dr. Anastasi ishte i ftuari kryesor i Kongresit. Ishin të ftuar edhe profesorë nga Athina, Selaniku, Roma, Sofia, Gjeneva, Parisi, Shën Petërburgu, Bostoni, Tubingeni dhe nga Kisha Kopte e Egjiptit.
Të gjithë referuesit vlerësuan figurën e madhe teologjike e ekumenike të at Dumitru Staniloae. Edhe Kryepiskopi ynë mbajti ditën e martë, 11 nëntor, kumtesën me temë: “Kontributi orthodhoks në çështjet themelore botërore”, duke iu referuar mendimit të at Dumitru Staniloae (pjesë nga kumtesa botohet në këtë numër të gazetës Ngjallja, f. 7-8).
Në fund të Sesionit të Parë Dekani i Fakultetit të Teologjisë u ndau medaljen “Dumitru Staniloae” Patrikut Teoktist dhe Kryepiskopit Anastas. Më pas, Patriku Teoktist i dha Kryepiskopit tonë Diplomën “Dumitru Staniloae”, titulli më i lartë akademik i Fakultetit Orthodhoks Teologjik të Universitetit të Bukureshtit, që u akordohet personaliteteve të shquara të teologjisë. Ai iu akordua fortlumturisë së Tij Anastasit pas një vendimi të njëzëshëm të profesorëve të Fakultetit e Senatit të Universitetit.
Referatet në Sesione ishin mjaft tërheqëse dhe plot dinamizëm, po kështu edhe diskutimet e debatet teologjike rreth referateve në sesionet e pasditeve.
Gjithashtu, ato ditë sapo kishte dalë në qarkullim libri i Kryepiskopit Anastas “Globalizmi dhe Orthodhoksia”, i përkthyer në rumanisht nga prof. Konstantin Koman. Libri u pëlqye dhe vlerësua shumë, duke pasur një numër të madh lexuesish klerikë e laikë, të cilët nuk rreshtnin t’i merrnin autografe Kryepiskopit .
Ditën e mërkurë, 19 nëntor, në mbrëmje, delegacioni ynë kishtar u largua nga Rumania, i përcjellë sërish me dashuri vëllazërore nga Patriku Teoktist, episkopë etj.

----------


## Albo

Konferenca “Teologjia Orthodhokse moderne: Vizioni dhe Perspektivat” Bukuresht 9 - 12.11.2003
*
KONTRIBUTI ORTHODHOKS NE ÇESHTJE THEMELORE BOTERORE*

_- Shënime duke iu referuar mendimit të At Dumitru Staniloae -_

nga Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, 
Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë 
Prof. Dr. Anastasi

*A*

“Theologjia e së nesërmes - po e filloj me një thënie të At Staniloae - duhet të jetë e hapur ndaj realitetit historik dhe mondan, por njëkohësisht duhet të jetë shpirtërore. Ajo duhet t’i ndihmojë të gjithë të krishterët për të bërë të tyre një spiritualitet të ri, në raport të drejtë edhe ndaj përmasave mbarëbotërore të shkencës dhe teknologjisë, edhe ndaj bashkësisë botërore njerëzore”.

Natyrisht, shumë kundërshtojnë duke pëshpëritur se, për Kishat e ndryshme Orthodhokse Autoqefale, të cilat përballojnë aq shumë probleme me karakter lokal, marrja me çështjet mbarëbotërore, qoftë dhe teorikisht, përbën luks. Përgjigjja ndaj këtij objeksioni është e dyfishtë: Së pari, asnjë vend nuk rron i mbyllur hermetikisht, i izoluar nga problemet e mëdha, me të cilat përballet bota moderne. Çdo komb ndikohet, direkt apo indirekt, nga ato. Çdo bashkësi njerëzore është pjesë e mbarë njerëzimit dhe, me teknologjinë moderne dhe zhvillimet ekonomike, varësia e ndërsjelltë e popujve është një fakt i padiskutueshëm.

Së dyti, teologjia orthodhokse, si teologji e Kishës, “e cila është trupi i Tij (i Krishtit), përmbushja e atij që përmbush çdo gjë në gjithçka” (Efes. 1:23), me interesimin e saj përfshin ecjen dhe preokupimin e mbarë gjinisë njerëzore. Kufizimi në një shpresëtari private ose edhe kombëtare, do të ishte mohim i rolit dhe i përgjegjësisë së saj. Kjo do t’u shërbente atyre, që me strategjinë e tyre kërkojnë ta mënjanojnë Kishën nga jeta.
Në një referat të shkurtër, sigurisht, nuk mund të prekësh tërë gamën e problemeve mbarëbotërore. Do të kufizohem të kujtoj në mënyrë indikative disa nga këto probleme, duke theksuar në vazhdim disa pika, për të cilat mendoj që ne Orthodhoksët duhet të tregojmë kujdes në përballimin e kushteve të reja botërore.

1. Po e nis me një çështje, që është veçanërisht e lidhur me Bukureshtin. Në vitin 1974 në këtë qytet u organizua nga seksioni “Kisha dhe Shoqëria” i Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, një konferencë me rëndësi, e cila ndikoi në zhvillimet e mëtejshme lidhur me çështjet ambjentaliste. Në të morën pjesë shkencëtarë (ekonomistë, përfaqësues të shkencave natyrore dhe teologë), të cilët diskutuan mbi pasojat e studimit “Limite për zhvillimin” (Limits to Growth), që kishte dalë në qarkullim pak kohë më parë. Konferenca e Bukureshtit solli nocionin e jetëgjatësisë (sustainability), idenë e një zhvillimi që mund të eci vetë për një kohë të gjatë, nga ana ekonomike dhe mjedisore. Ky propozim më pas zuri një vend qendror në kërkimet ndërkombëtare përkatëse. Ndalesa tjetër e rëndësishme ka qenë konferenca e organizuar nga Programi “Drejtësi, paqe dhe integritet i krijesës”, në Granvollen të Norvegjisë, në vitin 1988. Në këtë takim, zëri i Orthodhoksëve ka qenë përcaktues në zgjerimin e tezave teologjike dhe biblike. Konkluzionet e saj ndihmuan më gjerë familjen e krishterë për të kuptuar rëndësinë jetike të pikëpamjeve teologjike orthodhokse lidhur me mjedisin natyror. Që në fillim të dhjetëvjeçarit 1990, Tërëshenjtëria e Tij Patriarku Ekumenik Vartholomeu ndërmori një sërë nismash për thellimin e mëtejshëm teologjik në studimin e problemeve ekologjike dhe në sensibilizimin e opinionit publik.

2. Në dekorin e ri që krijon zhvillimi ekonomik botëror, tepër tragjik del në pah skandali i varfërisë. Gjatë vitit që mbyllet, pothuajse gjysma e njerëzimit ka jetuar me më pak se dy dollarë në ditë, ndërsa mbi 800 milionë njerëz vuajnë nga pamjaftueshmëria e theksuar e të ushqyerit. Skamja nuk kufizohet vetëm në mungesën e ushqimeve, por përfshin edhe privimin nga të mirat e dijes. Analfabetët përbëjnë 70 % të popullsisë së botës.

Problemi i varfërisë merr gjithnjë e më shumë përmasa edhe më komplekse, të cilat i komplikojnë më tepër pikëpamjet ekonomiko-politike dhe praktikat e të fuqishmëve. Skamja çon në poshtërimin e dinjitetit të personit njerëzor. Fakt ky me rëndësi kryesisht shpirtërore, që nuk mund t’i lërë indiferentë të krishterët nëpër botë. Në ritmet e sotme të përhapjes shumë të shpejtë të informacioneve, nuk mund të pretendojmë se po injorojmë shtrirjen tepër të madhe të varfërisë në planetin tonë. Dhe, sigurisht, askush nuk ka më të drejtë të thotë “nuk më preokupon kjo çështje”.

Ndaj dy çështjeve botërore që përmendëm, qëndrimi i të krishterëve është i qartë dhe unik. Por, ka dy çështje të tjera, në përballimin e të cilave vërehen mendime të diferencuara.

3. I pari është globalizimi i shumëdiskutuar. Ky term përdoret nga palë të ndryshme me ngjyrime të larmishme kuptimore. Por, përgjithësisht, pranohet se ky proces, që përshpejtohet me zhvillimin e vazhdueshëm të teknologjisë, ka ndikime edhe pozitive, edhe negative. Ndikimet pozitive (p.sh. përparimi i shkencave, lëvizja shumë e shpejtë e të mirave dhe e arritjeve të reja, zhdukja e largësisë, lehtësimi i solidaritetit të popujve), si të vetëkuptueshme, nuk janë shumë të diskutuara. Ato negative (siç janë zgjerimi i hendekut midis vendeve dhe njerëzve të pasur dhe të varfër, minimi i kulturave, nënvleftësimi i identitetit të njerëzve dhe popujve, nxitja e kolonializmit të një forme të re), natyrisht, shqetësojnë më shumë dhe dënohen me shprehje të ashpra, si “plaçkitje planetare”, “tregtim përgjithësues i personave dhe sendeve” etj.

Eshtë e njohur se Kisha lëviz në mënyrë dialektike brenda historisë - herë në mënyrë kundërshtuese, herë sintetizuese. Çdo përpjekje njerëzore është e brishtë dhe gjithçka mund të demonizohet - natyrisht edhe globalizimi. Por, njëkohësisht, mund dhe të rinovohet dhe të transformohet në ekumenizmin më Krishtin, me kontributin dhe praninë thelbësore të besimtarëve në ngjarjet botërore dhe jo me ndëshkimin arrogant të çdo njeriu që mendon ndryshe. Ajo që kërkohet është se si do të ndërhyjmë në këto procese në mënyrë krijuese dhe pozitive. Për të ofruar një qëndresë me kualitet, me qëllim që njerëzimi në vend që të ecë në një tip globalizimi që i shndërron popujt dhe njerëzit në një masë të vlefshme për qëllimet ekonomike të një oligarkie anonime, të luftojmë që t’i shmangemi një globalizimi mjerimi dhe dhune dhe të ecim në një globalizim solidariteti, paqeje dhe dashurie.

4. Diskutime edhe më të mëdha ka shkaktuar pjesëmarrja e Orthodhoksëve në përpjekjet e dialogut ndërfetar dhe në nismat e ndryshme për paqe mbarëbotërore. Sigurisht, për forcimin e përpjekjeve paqësore në rang botëror, të gjithë janë dakord, se imponohet kultivimi i një klime të butë ndërmjet pasuesve të feve të ndryshme. Një paqe mbarëbotërore afatgjatë nuk mund të realizohet pa paqen ndërmjet besimeve fetare.

Natyrisht, në dialogët ndërkristianë dhe ndërfetarë, nuk kemi për të mohuar identitetin tonë. Ajo që kërkohet mbetet se si mund të punosh esencialisht, duke marrë frymëzim nga bindjet e tua fetare, për bashkëjetesën paqësore ndërmjet njerëzve dhe popujve në botën e sotme. Në Shqipëri, një vend ku tradicionalisht myslimanët përbëjnë shumicën, përveç dialogëve akademikë, kemi zbuluar vlerën e “dialogut të përditshëm të jetës”. Madje, rëndësinë e heshtjes, me një bashkudhëtim plot dashuri në problemet e përbashkëta të jetës dhe të vdekjes. Gjithsesi, kontributi i Orthodhoksëve në takimet ndërfetare është tashmë tepër i rëndësishëm dhe duhet të vazhdojë, edhe në vitet që vijnë, me seriozitet dhe durim.

Lista e problemeve që përballon bota moderne është shumë e gjatë. Po kujtoj disa nga këto probleme: Pluralizmi - racor, kulturor, fetar - që zhvillohet krahas uniformitetit që sjell globalizimi ekonomik; tërësia e dilemave që krijon bioteknologjia moderne; mundësitë dhe rreziqet nga mënyrat e reja të komunikimit, pasojat kulturore dhe shpirtërore të revolucionit elektronik në përcjelljen e lajmeve, teknofilia dhe teknofobia, kuadri i ri i informimit dhe i përhapjes së ideve nëpërmjet Internetit, ku kombinohet fjala, figura, lëvizja etj.

*B*

Përderisa bëjmë pjesë, sipas vetëndërgjegjësimit tonë, në “një Kishë të shenjtë, të përgjithshme dhe apostolike”, kemi dukshëm detyrimin për t’u interesuar për ecurinë e mbarë botës dhe të kontribuojmë, në masën e mundësive tona, në zbërthimin e problemeve dhe, sa është e mundur, në një propozim zgjidhjesh. Veç kësaj, preokupimi teologjik me perspektivë mbarëbotëroren, ndihmon në përballimin e drejtë edhe të problemeve në nivel vendor. Spiritualiteti orthodhoks i hap tejpërtej horizontin besimtarit. Siç konfirmon Shën Grigor Pallamai, njeriu që ndriçohet nga drita e pakrijuar përqafon brenda tij mbarë krijesën dhe fiton dashurinë e përsosur.

1. Sot ekziston një përshtypje e përgjithshme se teologjia orthodhokse duhet të shtrijë horizontet e saj edhe tek problemet e njerëzimit si tërësi. Dhe duke vlerësuar traditën e Etërve të Shenjtë, të ofrojë baza dhe ide teologjike të reja për të përballuar problemet botërore që dalin. Udhërrëfyes për këtë përpjekje është shembulli i At Staniloae, i cili studioi Shën Grigor Pallamain dhe Etër të tjerë, në mënyrë krijuese dhe me interes për mbarë globin. Që t’i referohem përsëri një shprehjeje të tij, teologjia orthodhokse duhet të jetë “një teologji që interesohet të ofrojë themele gjithnjë e më të thella për bashkëpunimin njerëzor dhe në shërbim të të gjithë gjinisë njerëzore”.

2. Mendimi teologjik, i cili përqafon mbarë botën, është koha që të përcillet si duhet edhe tek grigja orthodhokse, që të ndikojë në mentalitetin dhe sjelljen e saj. Kërkohet që të informojmë drejt organizmin kishtar dhe të ndihmojmë besimtarët orthodhoksë për të ndjekur gjithçka ndodh, si në nivel lokal ashtu dhe në atë mbarëbotëror. Problemet e rëndësishme botërore i kanë rrënjët e tyre në kushtet vendore. Përballimi thelbësor i tyre fillon në rrethin e ngushtë të vendit tonë, që interesimi ynë të shtrihet në rrethe më të gjera në mbarë rruzullin...

3. Për rëndësinë e jetës liturgjike është folur gjatë. Këtë çast do të doja të theksoja nevojën e përjetimit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore në konsekuencat dhe përmasat e saj botërore. Nuk lejohet që Kisha të jetë një bashkësi e fortifikuar, e izoluar. Ajo ekziston dhe lutet “në favor të mbarë botës”. Ofron Eukaristinë e saj kryesore “për mbarë rruzullin”. Liturgjia e Kishës e ngre të gjithë botën drejt Perëndisë...

Një pozicion i tillë i ndërgjegjshëm nga ana kishtare ndihmon në përballimin e drejtë të problemeve që dalin në hapësirën e Pemantikës Orthodhokse. Duhet të pohoj se vendime kritike, që u desh të merreshin në Kishën krejt të rrënuar të Shqipërisë, u mbështetën në një preokupim teologjik, siç ishte gatishmëria ndaj të papriturës, që u shfaq nga valët e refugjatëve nga Kosova.

4. Ajo që mbetet problem kardinal për njeriun është pyetja për kuptimin e jetës, dëshira për kapërcimin e vdekjes, për lartësim shpirtëror. Shpirti i njeriut - në çdo vend dhe kohë që lëviz - kërkon Qenien e qenësishme, pa të Cilin ekzistenca njerëzore nuk përmbushet. Kemi të bëjmë me një nevojë mbarënjerëzore. Edhe Orthodhoksia ka përgjegjësi shumë të madhe që t’i përgjigjet këtij kërkimi ekzistencial, në një veprimtari apostolike mbarëbotërore. Që të shtrihet në çdo cep të tokës, “në të gjitha kombet”, prania e komunitetit Eukaristik të besimtarëve - që përjeton shpëtimin nga prishja dhe shpall se Mbretëria e Perëndisë ka ardhur dhe po vjen.

...Kërkohet bashkëpunimi i ngushtë dhe bashkudhëtimi harmonik i të gjithë Orthodhoksëve kudo në botë. Me gjithë përputhjen tonë në nivelin teologjik, se bëjmë pjesë në një Kishë, shpesh në praktikë vazhdojmë të mbetemi të izoluar dhe të plogësht. Sigurisht, mjaft përpjekje janë bërë në dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit me iniciativën e Patriarkanës Ekumenike dhe me pjesëmarrjen e të gjitha Kishave Orthodhokse Autoqefale. Ashtu si dhe me konferenca të ndryshme teologjike të Fakulteteve Teologjike, si kjo e tanishmja. Por, vazhdimi ka qenë anemik. Për probleme botërore bazë, ne Orthodhoksët merremi në mënyrë fragmentare, në kuadrin e bisedimeve të kryera në organizmat ndërkristiane. Edhe ky është një progres, por i pamjaftueshëm. Ekzistojnë mundësi më të mëdha të preokupimit të përbashkët, të veprimtarisë së përbashkët, të “dëshmisë” së përbashkët, dhe duhet të mendojmë për krijimin e organizmave të posaçëm mbarorthodhoksë.

5. Në diskutimet dhe propozimet për përballimin e problemeve ndërkombëtare, protagonistë zakonisht janë agnosticistë intelektualë, të cilët monopolizojnë diskutimet dhe vendimet ndërkombëtare. Eshtë e nevojshme që të përforcojmë praninë dhe zërin orthodhoks. Këtu gjendet një mision i veçantë i laikëve - shkencëtarë, afaristë, artistë - që zhvillojnë aktivitetin e tyre në mjedise ndërkombëtare. Imponohet që të fuqizohet pjesëmarrja e tyre aktive në konferenca shkencore, kulturore, politike, duke patur si perspektivë përcjelljen e vizionit dhe të fuqisë së Orthodhoksisë në brumosjet e sotme botërore. Teologjia, duke frymëzuar tërë organizmin kishtar, në të kaluarën ka krijuar kulturën.

At Staniloae në mënyrë të goditur, ka theksuar: “Problemi më i rëndësishëm për teologjinë e nesërme Orthodhokse do të jetë që të pajtojë vizionin botëror të Etërve me një vizion që zhvillohet nga rezultatet e shkencave natyrore”. Shkenca zbulon sekrete të reja, jep përgjigje të reja dhe vë pikëpyetje të reja, ndërsa teknologjia sot krijon vazhdimisht mundësi të reja ndërlidhjeje të të gjithë banorëve të tokës.

6. Së fundi, nuk duhet harruar për asnjë çast se kultivimi i shpirtit të njeriut është parakushti i solidaritetit shoqëror dhe i lartësimit shpirtëror të njerëzimit. Këtu fekondohen ide, vendime, stimuj. Në këtë fushë, kontributi i Kishës Orthodhokse - sigurisht dhe i Kishave të tjera - është përcaktues. Besimi i gjallë rrit së tepërmi respektin ndaj njeriut pranë, zhvillon dashurinë e sinqertë tej çdo limiti dhe kufizimi, duke i dhënë asaj një thellësi dhe lartësi të pakonceptueshme, duke e identifikuar me Qenien e qenësishme, Perëndinë Triadik, që zbulohet si shoqëri dashurie...

Kontributi më i madh i Kishës në problemet botërore bazë është se në gjirin e saj lindin dhe piqen njerëz të besimit ndaj Perëndisë së dashurisë, të cilët i përdorin talentet dhe mundësitë e tyre me ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë shoqërore, me dëshirë për vetësakrificë dhe dashuri pa hipokrizi ndaj të tjerëve, me aspiratë të sinqertë për drejtësi dhe paqe mbarëbotërore. Në një botë, e cila ofron shumë elemente të dashurisë, Kisha e Krishtit përbën burim dashurie autentike dhe të vërtetë. Ky mbetet elementi më i fuqishëm i kontributit, si në nivel lokal ashtu dhe në atë botëror...

----------


## Albo

RUMANI

*Çmim i lartë akademik i Universitetit të Bukureshtit për Kryepiskopin Anastas*

_- Një përfaqësi e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë po bën vizitën e parë zyrtare në Kishën Orthodhokse Rumune -_

Titulli më i lartë akademik i Fakultetit Orthodhoks Teologjik tëUniversitetit të Bukureshtit, Diploma Dumitru Staniloae, që uakordohet personaliteteve të shquara të teologjisë, iu dha të dielën,më datë 9.11.2003, në sallën e ceremonive të ndërtesës së vjetërtë Parlamentit, Kryepiskopit të Tiranës, Durrësit dhe të gjithëShqipërisë, Fortlumturisë së Tij Prof. Dr. Anastasit, pas një vendimitë njëzëshëm të profesorëve të Fakultetit dhe të Senatit të këtijUniversiteti. Profesori Atë Dhimitër Staniloae, konsiderohet teologumë i madh rumun i shekullit XX dhe këtë javë (9 - 14.11.2003),me rastin e 100-vjetorit të lindjes së tij, po mbahet KongresiNdërkombëtar Teologjik me temë: “Teologjia bashkëkohoreorthodhokse dhe jeta e Kishës”.

Dorëzimi u bë gjatë hapjes së Kongresit, në prani të Fortlumturisë së Tij, Patriarkut të Rumanisë Teoktistit, të shumë hierarkëve,Ministrit të Kulturës dhe të Çështjeve Fetare, akademikut z. Theo-doresku, të rektorit të Universitetit të Bukureshtit z. Mihailesku,personaliteteve politike dhe akademike dhe shumë njerëzve të tjerë.

Kryepiskopi Anastas, i shoqëruar nga katër klerikë të KishësOrthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, arriti për vizitë zyrtare tështunën (8.11.2003), në Bukuresht, ku u prit në aeroport ngaPatriarku i Rumanisë dhe hierarkë të tjerë, me nderime kryetari shteti.

Mëngjesin e së dielës, të dy kryetarët e Kishave bashkëmeshuanedhe me dymbëdhjetë hierarkë të tjerë, në kishën e madhe të ShënSpiridhonit të Ri. Liturgjia Hyjnore u transmetua njëkohësisht ngaTelevizioni dhe Radioja Shtetërore.

Kryepiskopi Anastas do të mbajë në Kongres ligjëratën metemë: “Kontributi orthodhoks në çështjet themelorendërkombëtare”, ndërsa me studentët e Universitetit ligjëratën:“Marrëdhëniet e Orthodhoksisë me fetë e tjera”.

Programi i vizitës përfshin takim me hierarkinë e Kishës sëRumanisë, vizita në episkopata dhe manastire të ndryshme, si dheleksione me studentë të seminareve teologjike.

Kryepiskopi Anastas do të takohet gjithashtu me Presidentin eRumanisë z. Jon Iliesku dhe me personalitete të tjera.
Eshtë hera e parë që një përfaqësi e Kishës OrthodhokseAutoqefale të Shqipërisë viziton Patriarkanën e Rumanisë.
Gjithashtu, këtë javë qarkullon i përkthyer në rumanisht libri iKryepiskopit Anastas “Globalizmi dhe Orthodhoksia”.

_Zyra e Shtypit e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë_

----------


## Albo

*Kryepiskopi Anastas zgjidhet Zëvendëspresident i Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave*

Nentor 2003

Para pak ditësh, Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave bëri zgjedhjen e organeve të reja drejtuese të saj. President u zgjodh Jean-Arnold Clermont, president i Federatës Protestante të Francës. Zëvendëspresidentë u zgjodhën Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi dhe Margarethe Isberg, nga Suedia. Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave është organizata më e madhe fetare në Evropë, e cila përfshin 125 kisha orthodhokse, protestante etj., dhe ka një bashkëpunim të ngushtë edhe me Kishën Katolike.

----------


## Albo

*Ai i dha shpresë vendit të tij*

_Historia e Kryepiskopit Anastas Janullatos - Artikull i revistës së njohur “Parade”, botuar në SHBA_

_- nga Nicholas Gage -_

*“Ne nuk duhet të humbasim asnjë ditë të vetme.”*

Një plumb ka mbetur në dritaren e zyrës spartane të Kryepiskopit Anastas në Tiranë, i ndaluar në fluturimin e tij nga xhami i dyfishtë.  Ai është shtënë nga një snajper gjatë trazirave politike të vitit 1997, që e shtynë Shqipërinë - një vend me shumicë myslimane - në kaos dhe kur jeta e Tij rrezikohej shumë. Kryepiskopi thotë:  “E kam lënë aty, për të më kujtuar së jeta mund të mbarojë në një sekondë. Ne nuk duhet të humbasim asnjë ditë të vetme’’.  Pak njerëz i përdorin ditët e tyre si Kryepiskopi Anastas. Delikat por energjik, hierarku 73-vjeçar i ka kaluar këta 12 vjetëte fundit, duke kapërcye r  pengesat e pamata, për të arritur një mrekulli të prekshme në një nga vendet më të varfra të Europës.

Gjatë regjimit komunist, që zgjati nga 1944-1990, Shqipëria - një vend me 3,5 milion banorë në veri të Greqisë, u bë vendi i vetëm në botë që ndaloi çdo formë ushtrimi të fesë. Edhe vetëm bërja e kryqit mund të të çonte në burg. Çdo kishë a xhami u shkatërrua apo u kthye për përdorim sekular dhe Shqipëria u izolua nga pjesa tjetër e botës.

Në dyzinën e viteve që Anastasi ndodhet në Shqipëri, ai jo vetëm që ringjalli Kishën Orthodhokse, por dhe frymëzoi një popull të hidhëruar dhe të keqtrajtuar. “Nuk më vjen në mend asnjë tjetër që të ketë kontribuar më shumë në rilindjen e Shqipërisë si një vend i lirë Europian sesa Kryepiskopi Anastas”, - thotë Kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Fatos Nano.

Si ish-profesor universiteti, që ndihmoi të rilindte një popull të goditur nga dekadat e diktaturës së pamëshirshme, Ai u ofron një mësim të fuqishëm amerikanëve, që po përballen me të njëjtën sfidë në Irak.  “Tani, irakenët, si shqiptarët kur unë erdha këtu, janë dyshues dhe jo miqësorë, sepse ata kanë jetuar për shumë kohë nën frikë dhe shtypje, - thotë Kryepiskopi Anastas.  - Sekreti për të  ndryshuar këtë sjellje është që të tregohet, se amerikanët tregojnë  kujdes dhe se amerikanët tregojnë  kujdes dhe respekt për ta. Respekti për tjetrin është njëkohësisht esenca e Krishtërimit dhe e Demokracisë. Është veçanërisht e rëndësishme t’i qëndrosh besnik këtij parimi në vendet ku ka përplasje kulturash.”.

Pas rënies së komunizmit, Kryepiskopi Anastas u dërgua në Shqipëri  më 1991 nga Patriarku Ekumenik i Konstandinopojës, lideri shpirtëror i të Krishterëve Orthodhoksë, për të parë gjendjen në të cilën ndodhej besimi në vend. Ai gjeti 1600 kisha të shkatërruara dhe vetëm 22 priftërinj të moshuar ende gjallë, nga 440 që kishin shërbyer në Shqipëri para komunizmit.Por shqiptarët ishin kaq të dëshiruar për liri besi mi, dhe shumë prej tyre mblidheshin për shërbesa në vendet ku asgjë nuk kishte mbetur nga kishat e tyre të mëparshme, veç kambanave të thyera.

Kështu, Patriarku i kërkoi Anastasit të qëndronte dhe të rindërtonte vetë ai Kishën Orthodhokse. Kur propozimi i tij u bë i ditur, shumë dyshonin se shkollari delikat - i lindur Anastas Janullatos në Pire të Greqisë - mund ta përballonte sfidën. Dy atake të rënda të malaries e kishin detyruar të linte misionin e Tij në Afrikën Lindore, por ai vazhdoi të jepte mësim dhe tëshkruante libra, përfshirë edhe një studim  të respektuar për Islamin.  

Kur thirrja erdhi për të shkuar në Shqipëri, “të gjitha arsyet më thonin se ishte një mision pa asnjë shans”, thotë Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili flet pesë gjuhë të huaja, përfshirë dhe anglisht.  “Mua m’u kërkua të ringjallja Kishën pa asnjë mbështetje financiare, në një vendnë nevojë, që po kalonte një tranzicion të ashpër politik. Unë duhet të mësoja një gjuhë të  huaj  të vështirë në moshë të thyer, të jetoja në kushte të vështira, pa pritur të kisha siguri kundër kërcënimeve për jetën time. Çdokush tha se do të isha i çmendur të qëndroja .”

Pastaj, thotë, ai pa dëshpërimin në fytyrat e shqiptareve që takoi. *“Mendova,  Kush do t’i ndihmojë këta njerëz?  Kush do t’u japë atyre shpresë?” Unë e dija që kjo ishte një sprovë dhe unë i thashë vetes: “Në qoftë se ti ke besim, qëndro dhe përpiqu. Në qoftë se jo, kthehu në shtëpi”.* 

Kështu ai qëndroi. Gjatë dekadës në vazhdim Kryepiskopi kapërceu shekuj problemesh etnike dhe fetare, për të ngritur një Kishë të re në të gjithë vendin. Ai ndërtoi 83 kisha, restauroi 140 kisha të tjera të rrënuara, restauroi pesë manastire dhe ndërtoi  një seminar, një shtëpi për murgeshat dhe një seli për Kryepiskopatën.

“Që në fillim, ai u përpoq jo vetëm për ringjalljen e Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, por edhe për t’u shërbyer gjithë shqiptarëve - duke ndërtuar shkolla, klinika mjekësore, qendra rinie, shtëpi fëmijësh, kopshte dhe kampingje, - thotë At Lukë Veronis, 38 vjeç, një prift orthodhoks nga Pensilvania, që ka punuar me Kryepiskopin për 9 vjet. - Të gjitha janë të hapura për të gjithë - të krishterë, myslimanë, jobesimtarë.”.

***

“Përparësia jonë më e madhe është rinia”, shpjegon Anastasi, i cili po qetësonte një grup fëmijësh fshati, të cilët po prisnin në radhë të mjekoheshin në një klinikë dentare lëvizëse, duke u ulur ai i pari për të kontrolluar dhëmbët.

Admirimi që ai ka fituar nga gjithë shqiptarët e shpëtoi misionin e Tij - dhe ndoshta dhe jetën e Tij - më shumë se një herë. Meqenëse ai erdhi nga Greqia, e cila ka probleme kufitare me Shqipërinë dhe pse mbrojti të drejtat e minoriteteve, duke përfshirë grekët etnikë, ai ishte objekt i sulmeve të egra.

Në vitin 1994 - në një përpjekjepër ta larguar Anastasin - presidenti i parë i Shqipërisë i zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike, Sali Berisha, projektoi një kushtetutë, në të cilën kërkohej që kreu i Kishës Orthodhokse duhej të ishte i lindur në Shqipëri dhe të jetonte atje prej 20 vjetësh. Kushtetuta u hodh në referendum; të gjithë ishin të sigurt që do të aprovohej, sepse kishte mbështetjen e qeverisë. Kryepiskopi bëri gati valixhet. Por, për çudinë e të gjithëve, kushtetuta u rrëzua; Shqiptarët e të gjitha besimeve të mëdha kishin votuar kundër saj.

Me kalimin e kohës, Kryepiskopi fitoi dhe admirimin e Sali Berishës, i cili është edhe lideri aktual i partisë më të madhe opozitare. “Unë respektoj ato që ai ka arritur, veçanërisht për ringritjen e Kishës Orthodhokse”, - thotë tani dr. Berisha, një kirurg zemre.

Pasi i mbijetoi referendumit, Anastasi përballoi shumë problemenë kaosin e vitit 1997, kur në Shqipëri ranë skemat piramidale, në të cilat shumica e shqiptarëve kishin investuar. Të gjithë të huajt, me përjashtim të 20 vetëve, lanë vendin; mbisundoi anarkia; u shpërthyen depot ushtarake dhe u morën një milion armë. Nata ndriçohej nga armët që shkreheshin. Kryepiskopi u shfaq në radio e televizor, duke bërë thirrje për qetësi dhe nxitur shpresë. “Erdhën punonjës ndërkombëtarë të ndihmave dhe të gjithë ne, përfshirë edhe Kryepiskopin, shpërndanim ushqime për familjet në nevojë, nganjëherë duke udhëtuar tetë orë deri në ndonjë fshat të humbur”, - thotë Penny Deligiannis, e cila drejtoi ushtrinë humanitare të Kishës Orthodhokse  në Shqipëri.

“Çdo natë hapnin zjarr mbi zyrën dhe rezidencën time, - rikujton Kryepiskopi, - por, për fat asnjë nuk u godit, faleminderit Perëndisë”.

Pavarësisht nga rreziku, Ai  beson se kjo përvojë e solli atë më pranë shqiptarëve: “Ajo provoi se ne nuk jemi këtu vetëm për të luajtur Samaritanin e mirë, por për të jetuar me ta, për të ndarë rrezikun që ata përballojnë dhe për t’u treguar, se dhe në  kohën më të vështirë, kishte gjithmonë shpresë.”

Dy vjet më vonë, mijëra shqiptarë nga Kosova u derdhën në vend, kur forcat serbe i sulmuan. “Ne ndihmuam sa më shumë të ishte e mundur nga ata, duke ditur që shumica ishin myslimanë”, - thotë Anastasi. - Mblodhëm më shumë se 12 milion dollarë për të ndërtuar kampe për të strehuar, ushqyer e kujdesur për rreth 33mijë refugjatë.

Këto përpjekje ndihmuan të forcohen marrëdhëniet e Kryepiskopit Anastas me shqiptarët myslimanë. “Ne përpiqemi të tregojmë, se komunitetet fetare mund të shkojnë sëbashku dhe të ndihmojnë njëra-tjetrën,- thotë Anastasi. - Islami ka mundësi të bëhet shumë agresiv ose shumë i moderuar. Gjëja më e rëndësishme është të shmangim rënien e institucioneve fetare në duart e fanatikëve”. 

Sulmi ndaj Irakut ka shqetësuar Arabët, beson ai. “Ata ndihen të prekur, por nëse Amerika tregon se është e sinqertë në respektimin e lirisë dhe fesë së popullit iraken, qëndrimi i botës myslimane do të përmirësohet ndjeshëm.”

Për të ndihmuar shqiptarët myslimanë Kryepiskopi përdori deri në limit burimet e Tij, të cilat vijnë tërësisht nga donacione. Një shembull është klinika mjekësore në Tiranë, ku  kujdesen për 3000-4000 vetë në muaj, shumica myslimanë. “Asnjë nuk është kthyer mbrapsht, - thotë Charles Linderman, 37 vjeç, mjek amerikan që vjen nga Cleveland-i, i cili drejton sektorin e kirurgjisë, - dhe  unë e di që ende janë lënë kisha të pandërtuara, në mënyrë që të funksiononte klinika.” Ndërmjet pacientëve kanë qenë vejusha dhe vajzae diktatorit komunist Enver Hoxha, i cili nxori të jashtëligjshme fenë.

Kryepiskopi Anastas është i guximshëm edhe me të krishterët e tij orthodhoksë: “Kur ne filluam seminarin tonë, të gjithë u çuditën që pranuam studente femra, - kujton Ai. - Ne na duheshin ato të drejtonin programe dhe të jepnin mësim, por gjithashtu, unë besoj se gratë mund të lozin një rol më të madh në jetën e Kishës”.

Si rezultat i kësaj largpamësie dhe arritjeve të tij, Kryepiskopi ka tërhequr në Shqipëri amerikanë dhe evropianë - përfshi këtu mjekë, infermiere, arkitektë, priftërinj dhe deri ekspertë kompjuteri - që e ndihmojnë në punën e Tij.

Projekti më ambicioz i Anastasit, të cilin ai e sheh si kurorëzim të misionit të Tij në Shqipëri, është të rindërtojë një Katedrale Orthodhokse në Tiranë, për të zëvendësuar atë që ishte shkatërruar nga komunistët. Emri që ka zgjedhur për katedralen mishëron atë çka ai ka bërë për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët - “NGJALLJA’’.

----------


## Albo

*PROBLEMET MUND TE ZGJIDHEN SE BASHKU DHE ME KONSENSUS*

- Komiteti Qendror i Këshillit Botëror të Kishave zgjodhi Sekretarin e ri të Përgjithshëm -
- Mori pjesë Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili dha një kontribut aktiv e të qenësishëm në zhvillimin e punimeve -

Nga data 26 gusht - 2 shtator 2003 në Gjenevë të Zvicrës u mbajt sesioni i Komitetit Qendror të Këshillit Botëror të Kishave. Ky sesion u dha mundësi kishave anëtare të shqyrtonin çështjet ndërkombëtare që trondisin botën e sotme si dhe dinamikën e lëvizjes ekumenike. Në këtë veprimtari mori pjesë, si anëtar i këtij organizmi drejtues të KBK, edhe Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, Prof. Dr. Anastasi, i cili dha një kontribut mjaft aktiv gjatë punimeve. Gjithashtu, i veçantë ishte falënderimi për Kryepiskopin tonë, për kushtet që krijoi me rastin e mbledhjes në Shqipëri të komitetit që bëri përzgjedhjen e kandidatëve, kushte dhe atmosferë që e lehtësuan dhe e ndihmuan mjaft punën e tij, duke arritur në paraqitjen e vetëm dy kandidaturava të vlerësuara nga të gjithë.

Gjithashtu, u zgjodh Sekretari i ri i Përgjithshëm i Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, pastori Samuel Koba, nga kisha metodiste e Kenias. Ai zëvendësoi pastorin nga Gjermania, Konrad Raiser, i cili kishte 11 vjet në drejtimin e organizatës.

Në fjalën e tij, Sekretari i ri Përgjithshëm deklaroi se problemet e ndeshura nga KBK mund të zgjidhen vetëm së bashku dhe, që në traditën afrikane, marrja e një vendimi kalon në shumicën e rasteve nëpërmjet rrugës së konsensusit.

Kishat pjesëmarrëse në mbledhjen e Komitetit Qendror përcaktuan edhe temën e Asamblesë së 9-të të Përgjithshme, që do të mbahet në qershor 2006 në Porto Alegre, në Brazil: “Perëndia, në hirin tuaj, transformon botën!”.

Edhe në përcaktimin e temës, Kryepiskopi Anastas kontribuoi në mënyrë të qenësishme, duke propozuar futjen në temë (siç edhe u bë), të fjalëve “Perëndi” dhe “hir”. Tjetër zgjedhje teme, ishte ajo në kuadrin e dekadës “të fitojmë mbi dhunën!”, që për vitin 2004 do ta ketë theksin tek SHBA, për të inkurajuar kishat e atjeshme për një qëndrim më aktiv në mbështetje të paqes.

Në këtë sesion një vëmendje e veçantë iu kushtua edhe dokumenteve të paraqitura nga rrjeti ekumenik në mbështetje të personave handikapatë (EDAN) dhe komisioni “Besim dhe rregull”, që kishin të bënin sa me anën teologjike aq edhe me masat praktike, që duhet të ndërmarrin kishat për të demonstruar një afrim real të personave me probleme të tilla.

Objekt i mbledhjes u bënë edhe shumë probleme aktuale, ku u theksuan edhe nismat e marra nga KBK për çështjen palestineze, të Qipros apo të Irakut, nisma që kanë mundësuar një dialog ndërfetar në Lindjen e Mesme.

Në vëmendjen e mbledhjes ishte edhe situata e viteve të fundit në Evropë, që ka njohur probleme të konsiderueshme politike dhe ndodhet në fazën e një shndërrimi të thellë. Kishat anëtare të KBK shprehën gjykimet e tyre mbi rolin e Kishës në shumë drejtime, si ato mbi “Vlerat që mbajnë unitetin evropian”, “Evropa dhe siguria” etj.

Për sa i përket lëvizjes ekumemenike, Këshilli Botëror i Kishave ka hapur një debat mbi “rikonfigurimin e lëvizjes ekumenike”, për të identifikuar fushat ku janë të nevojshme ndryshimet, për t’iu përshtatur një botë në ndryshim të vazhdueshëm. Ky proces do të nisë në nëntor 2003 në Antelias të Libanit dhe do të vazhdojë në mbledhjen e Komitetit Qendror më 2005 dhe më pas në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme. Presidenti i Komitetit Qendror të KBK, Aram I, e vuri theksin që në të ardhmen KBK të përqendrohet më shumë në dialogun ndërfetar. Gjithashtu, Komiteti Qendror shprehu kënaqësinë, që sot Kishat Orthodhokse anëtare ndihen më shumë të përfshira në vendimmarrje. Eshtë punuar për të vënë në jetë rekomandimet e “komisionit të posaçëm”, sidomos ato për marrjen e vendimeve nëpërmjet konsensusit.

Në mbledhje gjithashtu, u theksua se gjendja e sotme financiare është pak më pozitive se vitet e shkuara, falë përpjekjeve për të shkurtuar shpenzimet.

Ish-sekretari i Përgjithshëm, pastori Konrad Raiser, përfitoi nga rasti në fjalën e tij të fundit, për të theksuar rëndësinë e përfshirjes së Kishës Katolike dhe disa kishave protestante në një lëvizje ekumenike më të gjerë, proces, që do të përfshijë e aktivizojë të gjitha kishat anëtare. Në fund, për nder të z. Raiser u bë një lutje dhe një pritje, ku u vu në dukje angazhimi i tij, vizioni si dhe ndjeshmëria dhe erudicioni, të cilat i vuri në shërbim të organizatës.

Korresp. i gazetës “Ngjallja”

----------


## Albo

*“Dhe ju do të jeni dëshmitarët e Mi...” (Vep. 1:8)*

_- Nga 15-22 korrik 2003, në mjediset e Manastrit të Shën Vlashit dhe të Akademisë Teologjike pranë tij, u mbajt Asambleja e XVIItë e Syndesmos, Organizatës Botërore të Rinisë Orthodhokse, e cila këtë vit festonte edhe 50-vjetorin e themelimit. -
-Morën pjesë rreth 150 të rinj, nga 40 vende të botës -_

Për më shumë se një javë, mjediset pranë Durrësit, do mbusheshin nga rreth 150 delegatë, nga rreth 40 vende, personeli ndihmës, të ftuarit etj., të cilët kishin ardhur për të festuar 50 vjet shërbim ndaj Kishës dhe unitetit të saj, 50 vjet dëshmie, misioni dhe rinovimi shpirtëror në botën orthodhokse dhe më gjerë. Kryepiskopi Anastas ka thënë se sa mirë është për Kishën tonë, që ne kemi këtë histori të bukur, aventurën e Syndesmosit.

Çfarë mrekullie është të kesh një organizatë të tillë në aktivitet për më se një shekull, pa një mbështetje financiare të qëndrueshme dhe praninë e vazhdueshme të një stafi mjaft të kualifkuar. Të kesh të pamundurën, tregon se është dikush tjetër që është pas saj, ky person është Zoti Krisht, është Shpirti i Shenjtë që punon mes nesh….

Sipas statutit, detyrat e Asamblesë ishin vlerësimi i punës 4-vjeçare të bërë nga organizata, të bëheshin rekomandime e përcaktoheshin përparësitë për politikat; programet dhe buxheti, të zgjidheshin organet e reja drejtuese, të shqyrtonin kandidaturat e reja dhe kontributin e organizatave pjesëmarrëse etj.

Me këtë rast ishte punuar që mjediset e Manastirit dhe të Akademisë të ishin sa më funksionale, në shërbim të veprimtarisë. Gjithashtu, i bukur e funksional, u bë mbulimi i fushës së sportit, duke e kthyer atë në një mjedis të përshtatshëm për zhvillimin e punimeve plenare. Tjetër e veçantë, ishte vënia në dispozicion të Asamblesë, e mjediseve moderne të shtëpisë për fëmijët, që do hapet në muajt e ardhshëm.

Por, “punimet” e Asamblesë nisën ditë përpara, me ardhjen e stafit organizator dhe të Stewardwve, të rinjve që ndihmuan e shërbyen me shokët e tyre gjatë punimeve. Ata ishin mbi 30 të rinj nga vende të ndryshme, që bashkë me të rinj shqiptarë punuan pa pushim, për të bërë gjithçka gati për pjesëtarët e Asamblesë (e quajnë veten - ushtarët e shërbimit), Lukashi nga Polonia, përgjegjësi i tyre tha, se “kemi ardhur të punojmë, të lutemi e të takojmë njëri-tjetrin.Të jesh këtu është një dhuratë e madhe për secilin nga ne. Jemi të privilegjuar të ndihmojmë organizatorët… 

Gjithashtu, na ka befasuar puna e rinisë shqiptare.” Aktiviteti i Asamblesë nisi të martën, 15 korrik. Në fillim me shërbesën në Kishën e Manastirit dhe nuk mund të ishte ndryshe për një veprimtari të tillë. Çdo ditë punimet fillonin duke kënduar himne fetare dhe me një studim nga një pasazh i Shkrimit të Shenjtë Në mëngjes, të rinjtë u mblodhën në mjedisin e përgatitur enkas, i cili ishte i rrethuar nga banderola të bardha ku ishin shkruar emrat dhe vitet e zhvillimit të 16 asambleve të mëparshme. Në qendër ishte kryqi i madh dhe një ikonë e madhe e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht, si dhe logoja e Syndesmos, me temën e Asamblesë të këtij viti: “Dhe ju do jeni dëshmitarët e Mi…” (Veprat e Apostujve 1:8). Ishte i siguruar edhe përkthimi në disa gjuhë për pjesëmarrësit.

Punimet u drejtuan nga z. Hildo Boss, president i komanduar dhe sekretarja, Rebecca Hookway. Çelja dhe lutja e hapjes, si mikpritës, u bënë nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili tha ndër të tjera: “Mirë se erdhët në Kishën Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë. Meqenësë është hera e parë që Asambleja e Syndesmos zhvillohet në këtë vend, dua t’ju them se kjo është shtëpia juaj, - sepse Kisha jonë është anëtare e një Kishe të vetme, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike. Arsyeja tjetër është se ekziston një lidhje organike e padukshme midis Syndesmos dhe Kishës së Shqipërisë. Vendimi i organizatorëve në pranimin e misionit për të ardhur dhe shërbyer në një kishë krejtësisht të shkatërruar përgjatë 23 viteve, të një persekutimi tepër të ashpër, lidhet me përgatitjen teologjike dhe dinamizmin misiologjik që u zhvillua brenda Syndesmos...

Rindërtimi i Kishës së Shqipërisë që nga rrënojat na afron një tjetër dëshmi - atë se idetë dhe qëllimet rinore nuk përfundojnë në asamble e festivale. Syndesmos gjatë gjithë ekzistencës së saj ka shprehur përkushtimin e vet dhe ka ofruar elemente tepër të vlefshme në jetën e orthodhoksisë bashkëkohore. Për këtë le të lavdërojmë Perëndinë. Kështu, duke ecur përpara në shekullin XXI, na presin sfida e beteja të tjera, të shoqëruara me bekime të tjera. Gjatë shekullit të shkuar u nënvizua nevoja për të mbështetur unitetin orthodhoks në të gjitha nivelet. Tani, në këtë shekull, të një globalizimi të menjëhershëm, kjo gjë është akoma dhe më e domosdoshme. Për shembull, këtu në Shqipëri ne nuk po rreshtim së theksuari, se të rinjtë nuk janë vetëm e ardhmja e Kishës, por edhe e tashmja e saj. Me shprehjen që përbën edhe moton e kësaj Asambleje të përgjithshme “Dhe ju do të jeni dëshmitarët e Mi”, Perëndia ynë na jep një siguri “Dhe ju do të merrni pushtetin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë”. Le të lutemi pra, me gjithë shpirt, që Shpirti i Shenjtë të na udhëheqë mendimet, ndjenjat dhe marrëdhëniet tona...”.

Në vazhdim, Presidenti Hildo Boss bëri apelin dhe u lexuan disa përshëndetje, si nga Rusia, Polonia, Finlanda, Çekia dhe Sllovakia, Zelanda e Re etj. Pastaj, ai prezantoi grupin përgjegjës për mbarëvajtjen e Asamblesë dhe falënderoi presidentët e mëparshëm të Syndesmos, disa prej të cilëve ishin të pranishëm etj.

Në pjesën e dytë të punimeve, pati referime për temën e lidhjes midis brezave, të lëvizjes rinore dhe më pas, në zyrat e informacionit, organizatat pjesëmarrëse realizuan një ekspozitë mbresëlënëse, me materiale përkatëse për organizatat dhe vendet nga vinin.

*E Mërkurë, 16 korrik*
Punimet e ditës së dytë nisën me këngë fetare në gjuhët e pjesëmarrësve. Ishte një ditë kulmore, sepse referoi, si folësi kryesor i Asamblesë, Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili është një figurë e njohur në gjithë botën orthodhokse dhe më gjerë, për kontributin e tij si shpirtëror ashtu edhe misionar e shkencor.

Pas fjalës së Kryepiskopit pati një diskutim të gjallë, ku u ndërthurën vlerësimet për nivelin e lartë të saj, me pyetjet dhe komentet rreth temës nga delegatë të shumtë. Pastaj u vazhdua me një raportim përsa i përket politikave dhe bilanceve midis dy asambleve, raportime nga Bordi drejtues etj. U vazhdua me grupe pune, si për çështjet e raportuara ashtu dhe për tema të tjera, si për promovimin e kooperimit ndërorthodhoks, asistencën për aktivistët e rinj dhe përgatitjen e tyre, zhvillimin e ndërgjegjësimit teologjik etj.



*SYNDESMOS - unitet - dëshmi - rinovim*

SYNDESMOS, Organizata Botërore e Rinisë Orthodhokse u themelua në vitin 1953 në Paris, nga një grup teologësh të rinj orthodhoksë, që më pas u bënë shumë të njohur, ku përfshiheshin edhe At John Meyendorf, Nikos Nissiotis, Mitropoliti Georges Khodre, At Aleksander Scheman, Paul Evdokimov, Patriarku i ardhshëm i Antiokisë Ignati etj, . që kërkuan të forcojnë dëshminë dhe unitetin e Kishës Orthodhokse.

Syndesmos ka bekimin dhe mbështetjen e të gjitha Kishave Orthodhokse dhe ka punuar të nxisë një reflektim më të thellë, rinovim dhe dëshmi të krishterimit orthodhoks, në disa fusha të rëndësishme, si ato të jetës liturgjike, shërbimi të të rinjve, misionit, teologjisë, lëvizjes ekumenike dhe afrimit me Kishat Orthodhokse Orientale.

Në 50 vjetët e veprimtarisë së saj, Syndesmos është rritur vazhdimisht dhe ka fituar një njohje ndërkombëtare. Ajo përbëhet nga 126 lëvizje rinore, nga 42 vende.

Qëllimi i Syndesmos është:
- të jetë një “lidhje uniteti” (në greqisht SYNDESMOS), midis grupeve rinore orthodhokse kudo në botë dhe të organizojë dhe ndihmojë ato kur është e mundur.
- të promovojë kontakte të qëndrueshme mes seminareve, shkollave e fakulteteve teologjike.
- të nxitë një njohje më të thellë të besimit orthodhoks, midis të rinjve orthodhoksë dhe një vizion të përbashkët për detyrat e Kishës në botën moderne - Të sigurojë kontakte të të rinjve orthodhoksë me të krishterë të tjerë dhe popuj të besimeve të ndryshme etj.

Syndesmos organizon:
1.Kooperimin midis të rinjve orthodhoksë, nëpërmjet:
- Festivaleve dhe takimeve në gjithë globin.
- Pelegrinazheve
- Botimeve
- Grupeve që vizitojnë lëvizje dhe kisha të ndryshme
- Kontakteve të vazhdueshme nëpërmjet Sekretariatit të vet të Përgjithshëm
- Faqes në Internet të Syndesmos
2.Trainimin dhe përgatitjen e drejtuesve rinorë
- Kurse trainimi dhe takime për aktivistët, kampe verore për drejtues, katekistë, punonjës socialë dhe organizatorë të kontakteve ndërkombëtare
- Shkollat verore të Syndesmos
- Takime në sekretariatin e organizatës
3.Teologji
- Konsultime midis shkollave teologjike orthodhokse
- Takime, seminare dhe kampe pune për bioetikën, mjedisin, luftën dhe nacionalizmin, Evropën, jetën liturgjike etj.
- Veprimtari me teologët e rinj.
4.Dialog ndërmjet të krishterëve

----------


## Albo

Nga fjala kryesore e Kryepiskopit Anastas në Asamblenë e Syndesmos

*Duke rizbuluar identitetin Apostolik në Kishën Orthodhokse sot*

_“Dhe ju do të jeni dëshmitarët e Mi në Jerusalem dhe në gjithë Judenë e Samarinë dhe deri në fundin e tokës”. (Vep. 1:8)_

Çdo e thënë e Fjalës së mishëruar të Perëndisë, ka vlerë të përjetshme. Veçanërisht, fjalët e fundme të Zotit pas Ngjalljes dhe para Ngjitjes në qiell, kanë një peshë unike, sepse ato përmbledhin esencën e trupit të Tij mistik, Kishës. Ungjillorët Mattheu dhe Lluka i kanë ruajtur këto fjalë me kujdes të veçantë. I pari, duke e vulosur ungjillin e tij me to dhe më pas, duke i përdorur për të hapur rrëfimin e tij të Veprave të Apostujve, kjo është periudha e parë e historisë së Kishës. Le t’i rikujtojmë këto fjalë. Sipas Mattheut, Zoti i Ngjallur tha: “Mu dha gjithë pushteti në qiell dhe në tokë. Shkoni dhe bëni dishepuj nga gjithë kombet…dhe Unë jam me ju, deri në fundin e kohës” (Matth. 28:18-20). Lluka i ruajti urdhëresat si vijon: “Dhe ju do të jeni dëshmitarët e Mi në Jerusalem dhe në gjithë Judenë e Samarinë dhe deri në fundin e tokës” (Vep. 1:8).

Këto dy tekste ilustrojnë qartë karakterin, horizontin dhe vizionin e veprës së Kishës…

...............................................

Gjatë 40 vjetëve të shkuara, veçanërisht me strukturën e Syndesmos, ne kemi reflektuar mbi këtë urdhëresë të fundit të Krishtit, duke e theksuar dhe përpjekur të plotësojmë pasojat e saj. Në periudhën e parë, gjatë dekadës së viteve ’60, shumë besuan se entuziazmi ynë rinor do zhdukej shpejt, si fishekzjarret. Megjithatë, përpjekjet në vazhdim provuan që ai ishte një zjarr i vërtetë, i ndezur nga Shpirti i Shenjtë në zemrat e gjeneratës së pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, duke e çuar pishtarin e ndezur, ngadalë por me vendosmëri, në jetën e Kishës Orthodhokse.

Tani, që po kremtojmë përvjetorin e pesëdhjetë të Syndesmos, në fillimin e shekullit të XXI-të, është e nevojshme të marrim edhe një herë në konsideratë identitetin apostolik të Kishës sonë Orthodhokse dhe të përcaktojmë edhe njëherë një dimension të harruar të tij…. Kushtet në botën e mijëvjeçarit të tretë nuk janë sigurisht të njëjta me ato të të parit ose të të dytit. Si mundet, pra Kisha, ta jetojë identitetin e vet apostolik në epokën tonë?

1. Për të nisur, është e nevojshme të stimulojë bindjen tonë të fjetur se ne jemi pjesë e një Kishe që është “apostolike”, në kuptimin që ne kemi përpunuar deri tani dhe se kjo thirrje apostolike i përket gjithë Kishës. Çdonjëri nga ne personalisht, si një qelizë e gjallë e tërë këtij organizmi, mbart një pjesë të përgjegjësisë. Interesi për veprën apostolike, për misionin, nuk është specialitet i një grupi të veçantë individësh. Ai është përcaktuar si detyrë e Kishës. Eshtë sine qua non e jetës së saj...

Sot, shumë kisha –Patriarkana Ekumenike, Patriarkana e Aleksandrisë, e Antiokisë, e Moskës, kishat e Greqisë dhe Qipros – kanë adoptuar pozicione dhe programe apostolike. Dua të shtoj se edhe arritjet në Afrikë dhe në Shqipëri në dekadat e kaluara janë gjithashtu fryti i punës konkrete të bërë falë kësaj ringjalljeje apostolike. Sërish, ne e gjejmë veten tonë sot në stadet e hershme të një epoke të re misionarizmi orthodhoks, në fillimet e një agimi të zgjimit apostolik orthodhoks në shekullin e XXI-të...

2. Ne jetojmë në një epokë të një krijimtarie të jashtëzakonshe njerëzore, frytet e së cilës janë sidomos të dukshme në mbretërinë e shkencës dhe edukimit. Si krijesa të bëra sipas shembëlltyrës së Perëndisë, ne jemi të pajisur me karakterin thelbësor të krijimtarisë, që, së bashku me lirinë, intelektin dhe dashurinë, është ndër cilësitë tona më të spikatura.

Në çdo gjeneratë të re, me sfidat e veta unike, ne jemi të thirrur për atë që Kisha e ka të përjetshme, të mendojmë dhe veprojmë në mënyrë krijuese, por në vazhdimësi organike me origjinalin, “apostolikun”…

3. Bota “jashtë” Kishës (që është terreni kryesor i misionit), është në mënyrë të paimagjinueshme komplekse. Çdokush duhet të jetë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme duke ideuar terren të ri, duke vizatuar harta të reja, duke qëndruar në vëzhgim të zhvillimeve të reja. Një mision i tillë kërkon gjithashtu mendim krijues, për atë se si është më mirë të vihet në jetë dhe të bëhet i dukshëm ideali apostolik në një kontekst të tillë.

4. Apostoliciteti kërkon që Kisha - dhe unë theksoj: e gjithë Kisha - të mos e kufizojë vetveten tek kujdesi baritor i atyre “midis”, tek kultivimi i asaj që rritet lehtë, çfarë është e mrekullueshme dhe shpirtërisht frymëzuese për të mirën e atyre që janë “midis” tufës. Kisha është e thirrur në mënyrë të vazhdueshme të guxojë një eksod - dalje.

5. Në çdo brez, ata që janë zgjedhur për detyrën e veçantë të misionit në botën “e jashtme” - e kuptuar në sensin gjeografik, social e ideologjik - duhet paralajmëruar mirë të lërë mënjanë thjeshtëzimet dhe romanticizmat naive. Shumë shpejt mund t’ju qëllojë të jenë “të huaj në vend të huaj”. Do jetë fati i tyre të jenë “tjetri”, të jetojnë si minoritete, shpesh të rrethuar nga re dyshimi….

..................................................  ..


“Dhe ju do të jeni dëshmitarët e Mi”.

1. Dikush, për të qenë dëshmitar, duhet të ketë një përvojë personale dhe jetësore më Krishtin. Apostujt patën një marrëdhënie të veçantë dhe absolute me Të. Ata që ndoqën apostujt u desh ta merrnin në tërësinë e saj, duke ndjekur gjurmët e tyre: duke u bërë pjesë në trupin e Tij mistik, në Kishën, duke marë hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë nëpërmjet pagëzimit, Eukaristisë së Shenjtë dhe në përgjithësi, nëpërmjet pjesëmarrjes në adhurimin në jetën sakramentale të Kishës, dhe duke plotësuar punën dhe vullnetin e Tij.Bindja ndaj urdhëresave të Krishtit është e lidhur drejtpërdrejt me dashurinë tonë për Të, dhe kështu, ka pasoja më të gjera. “Ai që ka urdhëresat e mia dhe i ruan, ai me do; dhe ai që më do mua do të duhet nga Ati im dhe unë do ta dua atë dhe do t’i tregoj veten time” (Jn. 14:21).

….Kjo dëshmi, nuk kupton imponimin ndaj të tjerëve nëpërmjet asnjë mënyre të dhunshme apo aspirate mondane. Fjala greke martyria, që përkthehet si dëshmi është e lidhur me fjalën tjetër martyrion. Siguria thelbësore dhe dëshmia e saj publike ka një kosto dhe kur është e nevojshme vuloset me gjak, me martyrion - martirizim.

Nëpër shekuj, dëshmia më autentike dhe bindëse për Krishtin kanë qenë martirët e Kishës, të cilët i kujtojmë çdo ditë në lutjet tona...

2. Një ringjallje e ndërgjegjes së Kishës Apostolike nënkupton edhe rizbulimin dhe të jetuarin me vizion apostolik, me flakë apostolike dhe me moral apostolik......

..................................................  ...........

Të dashur miq,

Ne i përkasim një Kishe që beson se është “një, e Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike”. Kur përmbledhim shikimet rreth apostolicitetit të Kishës, ne veçojmë këto çështje kryesore: Kisha jonë është Apostolike sepse a) u ngrit nga dikush, i dërguar nga Perëndia, i Biri i Tij Jisu Krishti, dhe themelet e saj u vendosën nga Apostujt. b) ajo e kupton veten si të identifikuar drejtpërdrejt me komunitetin apostolik, siç ai përshkruhet në Dhiatën e Re dhe në Traditën e Shenjtë… c) ajo ruan të paprekura dhe të pandryshuara mësimet e Apostujve, me sigurinë dhe ndërgjegjen e vazhdimësisë së saj të pandërprerë nëpër histori dhe besnikërinë ndaj fjalës së Përëndisë… d) ajo është rrënjosur në celebrimin e Mistereve, si Krishti urdhëroi dhe si na u dha nga Apostujt; ajo është e ngritur në mënyrë të pashkatërrueshme dhe të pashkëputur mbi vazhdimësinë e episkopëve dhe klerikëve që ata kanë shenjtëruar.

Sot, unë u përpoqa të nxirrja, të theksoja një aspekt tjetër të këtij identiteti apostolik, domethënë, 

a) që Kisha jonë është apostolike sepse kryen një mision të vazhdueshëm drejt rinovimit dhe riformimit të botës. Ky mision është elementi bazë në ADN-në e Kishës sonë.

b) është e nevojshme, në këtë rast, që e gjithë Kisha, duke ecur në gjurmët dhe traditat e Apostujve, të vazhdojë të shpallë Ungjillin tek i gjithë njerëzimi, deri në fund të botës, “në Jerusalem dhe në gjithë Judenë e Samarinë dhe deri në fundin e tokës”.

c) kishat tona lokale, por edhe secili nga ne, si pjesëtar i “një Kishe, të Përgjithshme dhe Apostolike”, duhet, të mbajë pjesën e tij të kësaj thirrjeje apostolike. Ne duhet ta bëjmë këtë me këmbëngulje dhe duke përdorur krijimtarinë tonë, në mendim dhe veprim.

Dhe në fund, d) pasi kemi njohur identitetin tonë apostolik, ne duhet të kujdesemi për “Diakoninë e logosit” (shërbimin në botë), për misteret dhe ripajtimin me vizionin, zellin dhe moralin apostolik. E gjithë bota është skena jonë, në gjithë rrjedhën e historisë që mbetet, deri në ardhjen e Zotit.

15 korrik 2003

----------


## Albo

Intervista me pjesëmarrësit e Asamblesë së Syndesmos

*Mrekulli që është e vështirë të besohet...*

_At Heiki Hutunen nga Kisha Orthodhokse e Finlandës_

- Pas 10 vjetësh nga vizita e parë në Shqipëri, cilat janë përshtypjet tuaja?

- Përshtypjet e mia janë të vështira për t’u shprehur. Mendoj se jam dëshmitar i një mrekullie, që gati është e vështirë të besohet se është e vërtetë për Kishën, por do thoja edhe për gjithë shoqërinë. Por, mrekullia më e pabesueshme është Kisha juaj. Shumë mendime më vijnë në mendje, por shoh ndryshime dhe zhvillime të tilla, që nuk i gjen në asnjë kishë tjetër orthodhokse, dhe mbase në asnjë kishë tjetër në gjithë botën.

- Cilat janë përshtypjet tuaja për Asamblenë dhe kushtet e krijuara?

- Asambleja është për mendimin tim plotësisht e sukseshme. Edhe mjediset janë të këndshme dhe funksionale. Kjo është e favorshme për punën që ne po bëjmë së bashku dhe gjithçka po shkon mjaft mirë. Për rezultatet e Asamblesë mund të thosha mjaft. Atmosfera e saj ishte mjaft e ngrohtë dhe miqësore dhe jo gjithmonë ka qenë kështu në mbledhje të tilla, si p.sh. në Asamblenë e kaluar, që qe më e vështirë. Kjo për shumë arsye. Së pari, sepse Syndesmos pati çaste të vështira në 4 vjetët e fundit dhe tani ndjesia është se ka filluar një periudhë e re dhe ka një atmosferë mjaft pozitive. Në këtë ka ndikuar mjaft dhe Kryepiskopi Anastas dhe organizimi nga Kisha juaj. Ne shohim se tani është një grup i ri që po del nga Syndesmos dhe një kohë e re po fillon.



Albert Laham, nga Patrikana e Antiokisë, ish-zëvendëspresident nga viti 1958-1964 dhe nga viti 1964-1977 ish - president i Syndesmos.

*Është një fat i madh që keni një primat të Orthodhoksisë që vjen nga fusha misionare*

Fillimet e saj lëvizja rinore e Patrikanës së Antiokisë i ka në vitin 1942. Ajo pati kontributin e shumë të rinjve teologë ose jo, sidomos të atyre që duke studiuar jashtë vendit, ranë në kontakt me lëvizjet rinore orthodhokse të kishave të tjera. Këtu mund të përmendim Patriarkun e sotëm Ignatin, Mitropolitin e Libanit Zharxh Kodr etj.

Që në fillimet e saj Syndesmos u konsiderua si një lidhje uniteti mes kishave e grupeve të ndryshme me synim rinovimin shpirtëror të të rinjve orthodhoskë. Duke filluar nga rinia, ajo do të bënte rinovimin e tërë komunitetit dhe më tej duke u përgatitur për ekumenizmin dhe dëshminë orthodhokse në botë. Kjo ishte ideja e parë e Syndesmos që në hapat e para të saj. Në vitin 1961, u theksua edhe aspekti i misionarizimit. Në Asamblenë e Bejrutit, nga teologu Xhon Majendorf, më pas u krijua “Porefthendes”, e drejtuar nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, me veprimtari misionare.

- Cilat janë arsyet e të qenit te Syndesmos dhe detyrat për të ardhmen?

- Sot e gjithë bota po bëhet një. Kujdes. Kur si President i Syndesmos shkova në Amerikë më 1966, të bindja lëvizjet orthodhokse rinore amerikane të bashkoheshin me Syndesmos ata pyetën. Pse? Përgjigjja ishte se ne jemi një kishë, kemi një jetë shpirtërore, sepse njerëzit tanë bëjnë të njëjtat pyetje për besimin, doktrinën, ndjekin të njëjtën Liturgji, janë objektiv i sulmeve të njëjta. Ata janë të shqetësuar për çka ngjet në botë the se si duhet t’i përgjigjemi. Pyetja është jo pse duhet të jemi të bashkuar, por pse duhet të jemi të ndarë nëse jemi një Kishë.
Edhe kjo Asamble, si çdo tjetër, pas fjalimeve, fjalës kryesore, që u mbajt nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, është të vërë gjithë pjesëtarët e lëvizjes së bashku, sipas statutit; për të zgjedhur një bord të ri, presidentin e zëvendëspresidentët.
Por njëkohësisht, ky është edhe një rast për shkëmbim përvoje, meqë gjithë lëvizjet janë këtu të mbledhura. Kemi parë se u krijuan një sërë grupesh për të diskutuar, një sërë çështjesh të ndryshme praktike të punës me rininë, si festivalet, përgatitja e lidershipit rinor etj, apo çështje që shqetësojnë dëshminë e orthodhoksëve të rinj në dëshmitë e tjera në botë sot.

- Përshtypjet tuaja rreth organizimit?

- E para është ringjallja e Kishës në Shqipëri. E njoh Kryepiskopin Anastas prej 40 vjetësh dhe e kam vlerësuar dhe dashur atë si misionar, si episkop dhe shërbëtor të kishës dhe lutem për të në çdo Liturgji, që Zoti t’i japë jetë e forcë që të vazhdojë veprën e tij. Është një fat i madh që keni një primat të orthodhoksisë, që vjen nga fusha misionare. Shoh rrotull dhe kur vërej gjithë këtë kompleks që ka lindur nga gërmadhat e Kishës Shqiptare, falënderoj Perëndinë. Siç thashë në ato pak fjalët e mia në Asamble, kjo me siguri është rezultati i gjakut dhe lotëve të orthodhoksëve të persekutuar në Evropën Lindore. Tertuliani, një nga teologët e parë të mëdhenj të kishës në shek. III, ka thënë se gjaku i martirëve është simboli i të krishterëve. Pikërisht kjo, i sjell Kishës atë përvojë që vjen nga lotët dhe gjaku i martirëve dhe konfesorëve. Të rinjtë janë të thirrur të reflektojnë për këtë trashëgimi dhe ta kthejnë atë në një flakë për të gjithë komunitetin. Unë falënderoj Perëndinë që Kryepiskopi i Shqipërisë e drejtoi gjithë komunitetin drejt këtij vizioni.
Çdo herë që vij në Asambletë dhe shoh gjithnjë e më shumë njerëz të vijnë gjithnjë e nga më shumë vende, me të njëjtin shpirt dashurie, me të njëjtin shpirt besimi, me të njëjtin sens të dashurisë para Perëndisë së zemrave të tyre, gëzohem dhe e ndjej veten të rinovuar nga këta të rinj që i janë përkushtuar zotit Jisu Krisht. Është një gjë e madhe t’i bësh ata këtu së bashku, të punojnë së bashku, të luten së bashku, të luajnë së bashku, të këndojnë së bashku, të mendojnë së bashku për problemet e tyre, të përfitojnë nga përvoja e tyre, në vende të ndryshme.

----------


## Albo

*Gjithçka e dha për të rindërtuar këtë Kishë...*

_- Në datën 2 gusht 2003 u zhvilluan veprimtaritë me rastin e 11- vjetorit të fronëzimit si Kryepiskop i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, të Fortlumturisë së Tij, Prof. Dr. Anastasit -_




> Perëndia na dërgoi një njeri që me mundin e tij, mençurinë, energjitë dhe gjithçka tjetër e dha për të rindërtuar këtë Kishë. Kjo gjë duhet kujtuar çdo vit që do të jetë Kisha mbi dhé, që do të thotë përjetësisht. Në këtë përvjetor falënderoj Perëndinë dhe Kryepiskopin Anastas që derdhi gjithçka që kishte akumuluar në jetën e tij në Kishën tonë. Gjithashtu le t’i lutemi Zotit që t’i japë jetë të gjatë Kryepiskopit Anastas për përparimin e Kishës sonë. Perëndia e bekoftë, e shenjtëroftë dhe e mbroftë Kishën tonë”. 
> 
> Hirësia e Tij Joani, në Liturgjinë Hyjnore të 2 gushtit


Në mëngjesin e ditës jubilare u celebruan Shërbesat e Shenjta të Mëngjesores, Bekimit të pesë bukëve dhe Liturgjia Hyjnore në Katedralen Orthodhokse të Ungjillëzimit të Perëndilindëses në Tiranë, nën drejtimin e Kryepiskopit Anastas. Shërbesa e bekimit të pesë bukëve, sipas traditës liturgjike orthodhokse, i paraprin një Liturgjie festive Hyjnore, duke cilësuar madhështinë e kësaj mbledhjeje adhuruese. Njëkohësisht në këtë shërbesë i kërkohet Perëndisë që ashtu si vajin, grurin dhe verën, të bekojë edhe shtimin e të mirave materiale që do të kontribuojnë në përparimin e veprës bamirëse të Kishës.

Në Liturgjinë Hyjnore, me Fortlumturinë e Tij, Kryepiskopin Anastas, bashkëmeshonte edhe Hirësia e Tij, Mitropoliti i Korçës, Imzot Joani. Për të ndjekur këtë Liturgji dhe për t’u lutur së bashku me dy Hierarkët, ishin të pranishëm edhe shumë klerikë të nderuar, përfaqësues të institucioneve arsimore, filantropike dhe shëndetësore në varësi të Kishës, të Lidhjes Rinore “Bij të Dritës”, të Lidhjes së Gruas “Shërbimi i Dashurisë, intelektualë dhe besimtarë të shumtë nga të katër dioqezat. Në fund të Liturgjisë Hyjnore, në emër të klerit dhe të popullit shpresëtar orthodhoks, uroi Kryepiskopin Anastas për këtë përvjetor, Kryesekretari i Sinodit të Shenjtëm, Protopresviter Jani Trebicka. Ai kujtoi vështirësitë që shoqëruan ceremoninë e fronëzimit 11 vjet më parë.

“Njerëz keqdashës të Kishës,- tha ai,- kundërshtuan fronëzimin, sepse donin që të vazhdonin vitet e ateizmit dhe që Kisha të kthehej në një gjë pa vlerë. Këtij grupi iu kundërvu masa e madhe e besimtarëve të etur për fjalën e Perëndisë. Falënderoj Perëndinë që na dërgoi këtë bari të madh që në vend të shpatës kishte kryqin e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht dhe besimin e madh, duke përdorur shprehjen “Nuk do të na braktisë Perëndia”. Fortlumturi, kur thurrje plane për ringritjen e Kishës sonë Orthodhokse, na dukej çudi realizimi i tyre. Por Perëndia nëpërmjet jush i bëri të gjitha të mundura. Ne përjetuam një ëndërr që çuditërisht u bë realitet në Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, nën drejtimin tuaj, o Kryebariu ynë...”.

Në vazhdim At Jani Trebicka radhiti të gjitha arritjet e Kishës pas daljes nga persekutimi i egër ateist.

Mitropoliti i Korçës, Imzot Joani në fjalën e Tij nënvizoi: “Ndoshta mund të pyesim veten se pse i kujtojmë gjërat që ne i dimë. Një nga fjalët kyç të Shkrimit të Shenjtë është fjala “kujto”. Perëndia i kërkoi popullit të Izraelit që çdo vit të kujtonin çlirimin e tyre nga skllavëria. Nëse nuk kujtojmë se çfarë ka bërë Perëndia për ne është shumë e vështirë që të kemi në shpirt ndjenjë falënderimi.

Perëndia na dërgoi një njeri që me mundin e tij, mençurinë, energjitë dhe gjithçka tjetër e dha për të rindërtuar këtë Kishë. Kjo gjë duhet kujtuar çdo vit që do të jetë Kisha mbi dhé që do të thotë përjetësisht. Në këtë përvjetor falënderoj Perëndinë dhe Kryepiskopin Anastas, që derdhi gjithçka që kishte akumuluar në jetën e tij në Kishën tonë. Gjithashtu, le t’i lutemi Zotit që t’i japë jetë të gjatë Kryepiskopit për përparimin e Kishës sonë. Perëndia e bekoftë, e shenjtëroftë dhe e mbroftë Kishën tonë.”

Në fund të këtyre urimeve, e mori fjalën edhe Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë, prof. dr. Anastasi: “Dua të falënderoj me gjithë zemër dy bijtë e mi të parë dhe shumë të shtrenjë, Mitropolitin Joan e At Jani Trebickën, të gjithë klerikët dhe besimtarët e pranishëm, për ndjenjat që shfaqni ndaj personit tim të përulur. Përkujtimi i kësaj ngjarjeje nuk lidhet me aktivitetet njerëzore, por është një dhuratë e Perëndisë. Nuk është thjesht një zakon, por është një lutje falënderimi për Perëndinë për gjithçka.

Ishte një moment profetik dita e 2 gushtit 1991, kur ne bëmë takimin e parë me klerikët e paktë që kishin mbijetuar. Dhe Perëndia deshi që të ishte përsëri data 2 gusht, dita kur u rehabilitua Kisha e Tij, me fronëzimin e Kryepiskopit. ..Kisha jonë këmbëngul që ne të kujtojmë. Dhe kjo jo për të lavdëruar njerëzit, por për të lavdëruar Perëndinë për të gjitha gjërat që na ka dhuruar, sepse çdo gjë bëhet për dashurinë dhe lavdinë e Tij.

Këtë vit ndodhi një ngjarje tjetër e madhe, dhënia e lejes për ndërtimin e një katedraleje në qendër të Tiranës, siç ka qenë më përpara. Si kjo, Perëndia na ka dhënë edhe bekime të tjera të shumta vitin që kaloi...

Do të doja të theksoja edhe diçka tjetër. Më tepër kujdes në thellësi të zemrës sonë. Të jemi më tepër njerëz të qashtër dhe të pastër dhe të mos ngelemi në sipërfaqe. Të jemi më tepër njerëz të përulur, të gatshëm për të shëruar plagët që ekzistojnë në mjedisin tonë dhe më gjerë. Të jemi më tepër njerëz të lutjes duke u përpjekur të fuqizojmë besimin tonë dhe dashurinë tonë për Krishtin. Kjo është dhe qëndresa më thelbësore ndaj ndërhyrjeve të të ligut. Si përfundim duhet të jemi më tepër të krishterë të pastër orthodhoksë. Më shumë përpjekje për shenjtërim. Ky është mesazhi i përvjetorëve. Dhe të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin të ecim përpara duke ditur se Kryetari i Kishës sonë është vetë Zoti ynë Jisu Krishti”. 

Kjo ditë e vazhdoi aktivitetin përkujtimor, me shtrimin e nje dreke nga Kryepiskopi Anastas për të gjithë të pranishmit në mjediset e Manastirit të Shën Vlashit, në Durrës. Gjatë kësaj dreke, të gjithë klerikë e laikë përfituan nga rasti për të uruar dhe falënderuar Kryepiskopin Anastas për përkushtimin e tij në ringritjen nga themelet të Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë. Ata shprehën vendosmërinë e tyre për të qëndruar në krah të Kryepiskopit në rrugën e nisur.

Kryepiskopi Anastas ua ktheu urimin duke i vizituar ata personalisht dhe duke folur përzemërsisht me ta duke shkëmbyer nën trokitjen e gotave urime dhe ndjenja falënderimi. Ai iu drejtua grupit të të rinjve me këto fjalë: “Ju nuk bëni pjesë vetëm në familjen tonë këtu, por edhe në një familje më të madhe rinore orthodhokse. Bëhuni gati për përgjegjësi të reja. E di që secili prej jush ofron në Kishë një ndihmesë të veçantë atje ku gjendeni dhe për këtë ju falenderoj”.

Në fund të drekës Kryepiskopi Anastas e mori sërish fjalën duke iu treguar të pranishmëve kujtime nga vështirësitë e viteve të tij të para në Shqipëri. Ai tha se ëndërrat e tij për rindërtimin e Kishës sonë nuk mbarojnë këtu.

“Dua t’ju kujtoj,- iu drejtua ai të pranishmëve, - fjalën e Perëndisë, “Bëhuni të shenjtë ashtu sikurse Unë jam i shenjë” ( Eksodi 11:44). Secili prej nesh ka mundësi dhe duhet të japë më shumë në punën e tij brenda Kishës. Kjo gjë nuk kufizohet vetëm në sasinë dhe cilësinë e punës, por shkon më thellë në dimensionin shpirtëror. Të gjithë ne jemi të thirrur për t’u bërë të shenjtë dhe duhet të përdorim të gjitha mjetet për të arritur në shenjtërim. Kjo është një mundësi që na përket dhe që duhet ta arrijmë të gjithë”.

Tashmë është kthyer në një traditë që kjo ditë festive të mbyllet me shërbesën e Efqelisë, që u krye në kishën e Shën Vlashit. Po kështu, efqeli u bënë në të katër dioqezat. Pasi morën fuqi të reja shpirtërore dhe ripërtëritje trupore, pjesëmarrësit u larguan për në vendet e tyre, duke marrë me vete kujtimet e bukura të kësaj dite që do t’i shoqërojnë në aktivitetin e tyre. 

A.Çuri

----------


## Albo

Disa nga arritjet më të spikatura të këtyre 11 vjetëve nga Fronëzimi i Kryepiskopit Anastas janë:

*Formimi i klerit*

Sinodi i Shenjtë u krijua në korrik 1998; janë hirotonisur rreth 125 klerikë dhe sot funksionon në mjedise bashkëkohore Akademia Teologjike Orthodhokse “Ngjallja e Krishtit”, pranë Manastirit të Shën Vlashit, Durrës.

*Vepra ndërtuese*

Janë ndërtuar 80 kisha të reja dhe janë riparuar mbi 140 kisha. Një vend të veçantë ka zënë këtu ndihmesa për konservimin dhe restaurimin e 5 manastireve dhe 70 objekteve të krishtera të kultit, që janë njëkohësisht edhe monumente kulture, për të cilat janë gjetur e përdorur nga Kisha më shumë se 3.5 milion dollarë.

*Edukimi*

- Në shtator të vitit 1998 u hap në Gjirokastër Shkolla e Mesme Kishtare “Kryqi i Nderuar”.
- Janë ngritur 12 kopshte, si në Tiranë, Durrës, Kavajë, Korçë, Elbasan, Pogradec, Lushnje, Sarandë, Vlorë, Gjirokastër, Shkodër etj.
- U është dhënë mbështetje teknike dhe materiale shkollave publike dhe janë restauruar nga Kisha jonë shumë shkolla e kopshte. Në Tiranë u ngrit Instituti i Formimit Profesional “Frymë Dashurie” (6 degë) dhe shkolla fillore shqiptaro-amerikane “Protagonistët.
- Në Derviçan, Gjirokastër, u ngrit një degë e Institutit të Formimit Profesional “Frymë Dashurie” (2 degë). 

*Përkujdesja sociale*

Gjatë krizave të ndryshme që ka kaluar vendi, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë ka siguruar dhe shpërndarë mijëra ton ushqime, veshmbathje e ilaçe. Kisha ka përkrahur një numër të madh programesh sociale, ku përfshihen projekte zhvillimi bujqësor për zonat malore, ndërtime rrugësh; ndihma për shkollat, jetimoret, spitalet, institutet, për personat me handikap, azilet, të burgosurit etj. Gjatë vitit 1999, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, në bashkëpunim me donatorë dhe organizma fetare ndërkombëtare, organizoi një program të gjerë ndihme, prej më shumë se 12 milion dollarësh për refugjatët kosovarë.
Në Qendrën Diagnostike “Ungjillëzimi”, me 24 specialitete dhe laboratorë bashkëkohorë, ku punojnë disa nga mjekët më të njohur të vendit, vizitohen çdo muaj më shumë se 6000 pacientë. Poliklinika funksionojnë në Kavajë, Lushnjë, Korçë dhe Jergucat.

*Kisha – pjesë e orthodhoksisë botërore*

Kisha jonë merr pjesë sot si e barabartë në të gjitha veprimtaritë e Kishave Orthodhokse të botës. Në vitin 1999 në vendin tonë erdhi për herë të parë për vizitë një Patrik Ekumenik ndërsa vizita të nivelit të lartë janë bërë pranë shumë kishave simotra. Kisha jonë është anëtare e Konferencës së Kishave Evropiane dhe e Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, si dhe është e pranishme në veprimtari të ndryshme ekumenike.

*Kontributi për kulturën*

Përveç restaurimeve, një grup i posaçëm shkencëtarësh po bën katalogizimin dhe përshkrimin e monumenteve ekzistuese. Eshtë punuar e kontribuar që të rilindë tradita orthodhokse në ikonografi, muzikë bizantine, gdhendje druri, si ikonostase etj.
Janë botuar kaseta, videokaseta, janë hapur ekspozita e bërë konferenca e simpoziume me traditën e pasur orthodhokse të vendit. Nga viti 2001 zhvillohet një program ekologjik, që përfshin projekte për trajtimin e mbeturinave të disa qyteteve, ruajtjen e ekosistemeve, formimin profesional të ekologjistëve të rinj etj.

----------


## Albo

*“Duhet të fuqizojmë zërin e kishave në Evropë”

Kryepiskopi Anastas zgjidhet Zëvendëspresident i Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave*

Siç ju kemi informuar në një nga numrat e kaluar, nga data 25 qershor deri më datën 2 gusht 2003, në Trondheim të Norvegjisë u zhvillua Asambleja e 12-të e Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave (CEC). Ajo zgjodhi Komitetin Qendror, ku ishte dhe Kryepiskopi i Tiranës dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë Anastasi.

Ky organizëm drejtues u mblodh në Gjenevë, nga data 13- 18 dhjetor 2003, për të zhvilluar mbledhjen e tij të parë. Anëtarët e Komitetit Qendror të Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave zgjodhën Presidencën e re, prej 9 anëtarësh. Për vendin e Zëvëndëspresidentit (post, i cili sipas një rotacioni, i takonte këtë radhë anëtarëve të Kishave Orthodhokse pjesmarrëse, sepse në gjashtë vitet e mëparshme Presidenti CEC-ut kishte dalë nga ato) ishte propozuar Kryepiskopi i Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Pr. Dr. Anastasi. Në fjalën para zgjedhjes së tij si Zëvendëspresident, Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi tha ndër të tjera:

“Ishte një surprizë për mua, kur Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Këshillit Evropian të Kishave Dr. Keith Klements më telefonoi dhe më pyeti, se a do të dëshiroja të shërbeja në këtë post. Unë i thashë, se si është e mundur kjo gjë. … Por, ndihesh më i çliruar, kur të tjerët të kërkojnë diçka, të cilën nuk e ke menduar më parë. Siç ishte dhe rasti për të kandiduar dhe kërkuar një post të tillë. Por, nëse ju mendoni se unë mund të shërbej, jam i hapur për këtë. Ju dëgjuat të përmbledhur biografinë time, por doja të theksoja se janë katër fusha specifike, në të cilat unë shoh shërbimin tim në Kishë:
a) Dekada e para studimeve të mia në teologji ishte puna me të rinjtë,
b) së dyti, puna në Universitet, si pedagog,
c) më vonë misionarizmi, në fillim në Afrikë dhe tani në Shqipëri,
d) dhe së fundi, angazhimi dhe mësimi i vazhdueshëm në Lëvizjen Ekumenike, sepse personalisht e konsideroj lëvizjen ekumenike si një universitet të vërtetë, i cili na ndihmon ne për të na hapur horizonte të reja dhe për të qëndruar gjithmonë student…

Për sa i përket detyrës sime të re, në radhë të parë mendoj se është shumë e rëndësishme, që të përqendrojmë përpjekjet dhe gjithë fuqitë tona për unitet midis kishave, për të kuptuar njëri - tjetrin. Dihet se kjo gjë nuk është një detyrë e lehtë, sepse tashmë ne kemi humbur entuziazmin e parë dhe ndodhemi në një periudhë të vështirë tranzicioni, por unë mendoj se është e domosdoshme të vazhdojmë përpjekjen tonë.

Së dyti, duhet që zëri ynë të dëgjohet më fort në Evropë. Sepse çdokush flet sot në Evropë për çështje të ndryshme, por zëri i kishave në shumë raste është i dobët. Prandaj ne duhet ta fuqizojmë këtë zë. Së treti, duhet të shtojmë ndjeshmërinë tonë për një këndvështrim më universal. Ne bëmë shumë gjëra të mira, por në të njëjtën kohë dhe shumë dëme ndaj kontineteve të tjerë dhe kemi një përgjegjësi shumë të madhe në këtë periudhë të re të globalizmit.

Dhe natyrisht, ajo që duhet të karakterizojë organizata si kjo e jona, është nevoja që të shohim të rinjtë që të marrin më shumë përgjegjësi në strukturat drejtuese dhe në përgjithësi në Kishë. Unë besoj, se këto janë përparësi shumë të rëndësishme, që duhet të kemi parasysh në përpjekjen tonë në Konferencën Evropiane të Kishave dhe për sa kohë që Zoti do të na japë fuqi dhe shëndet, ne duhet të bëjmë më të mirën për t’iu përgjigjur këtyre sfidave. Unë mendoj gjithashtu, se liria për të pranuar “Zërin” e Perëndisë është gjithmonë një çështje kritike dhe them se çdo gjë që bëmë në Shqipëri gjatë këtyre viteve të fundit, nuk ishte thjesht një gjë personale, por ishte në emër të të gjithëve ju. Dhe CEC-u ishte gjithmonë pranë nesh në këtë periudhë të vështirë. Çdo gjë që ne do të bëjmë këtu, në këtë detyrë që kërkon përgjegjësi, nuk do të jetë gjë tjetër veçse të veprojmë dhe të mendojmë në emër të të gjithë juve dhe të shërbejmë sipas fuqisë që Zoti do të na japë. Përsëri po ju them, se është një surprizë. Faleminderit dhe jam gati që të pranoj vendimin tuaj.

Gjatë votimit ra në sy se Kryepiskopi Anastas ishte i vetmi nga të 9 anëtarët e Presidiumit, që u votua unanimisht, nga anëtarët e Komitetit Qendror, të pranishëm në këtë mbledhje, pa pasur asnjë votë kundra.

Presidiumi, së bashku me Komitetin qendror dhe stafin e ri të CEC-ut, do të shërbejnë deri në Asamblenë e ardhshme të Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave, që do të mbahet në vitin 2009.

Komiteti Qëndror gjatë mbledhjes së tij të parë aprovoi dhe dy deklarata. E para, lidhej me një apel ndaj qeverive dhe Kishave të Evropës, për forcimin e të drejtave të emigrantëve, duke marrë shkas nga Dita Ndërkombëtare e Emigracionit, e cila është më 18 dhjetor dhe së dyti, aprovoi një letër të drejtuar Kishave të Evropës për vitin 2004. Në këtë letër theksohen dhe disa nga sfidat, me të cilat do të përballet Evropa gjatë vitit 2004 dhe sidomos situata e re që do të krijohet në Këshillin e Evropës së Bashkuar pas zgjerimit të saj me anëtarë të rinj, zgjedhjet për Parlamentin Evropian, vazhdimin e diskutimeve për Kushtetutën e në proces aprovimi të Evropës së Bashkuar etj. 

Letra tregon edhe se cili është roli i Kishave në këto sfida të reja: Për vite me radhë Kishat kanë punuar papushim për të forcuar lidhjet midis popujve dhe kulturave në Evropë… Ato kanë theksuar se procesi i Evropës së Bashkuar ka kuptim vetëm nese ai përfshin në një mënyrë të përshtatshme gjithë kontinentin evropian dhe duhet të përfshijë jo vetëm dimensionin politik dhe ekonomik…. Kishat duhet të vazhdojnë të jenë instrumente paqeje dhe pajtimi në Evropë dhe në mbarë botën” Zgjedhja e Kryepiskopit Anastas, si Zëvendëspresident i Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave është një ngjarje historike jo vetëm për Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, por dhe më gjerë. Kjo zgjedhje është gjithashtu një nder i madh që i bëhet Kishës sonë, sepse do të ketë në këtë institucion prestigjioz mbarevropian ambasadorin e saj, i cili do të çojë në këtë organizatë problemet dhe zërin e vendit tonë.


*Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave*

Konferenca Evropiane e Kishave është një organizatë e themeluar që në vitin 1959, në të cilën marrin pjesë 126 kisha, si orthodhokse, protestante, anglikane dhe kishat e vjetra anglikane nga e gjithë Evropa si dhe 43 organizata në asocim. Anëtare e saj me të drejta të plota është dhe Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë. CEC ka edhe një bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Konferencën Evropiane të Episkopëve Katolikë. Në këtë organizatë të krishterë, përfaqësues të komuniteteve të ndryshme janë angazhuar që të jetojnë dhe të dëshmojnë së bashku nën frymën e ekumenizmit, mirëkuptimit, shkëmbimit të mendimeve e respektit reciprok. Zyrat e saj gjenden në Gjenevë, Bruksel dhe Strasburg.

----------


## Albo

*NJË KONTRIBUT ME NJË KUPTIM TË VEÇANTË

- 600.000 USD - për një kishë dhe një xhami në Kosovë -*

Djegia e kishave dhe e xhamive nuk inkurajon drejtësinë dhe paqen, sigurisht as progresin. Përkundrazi, na rikthen në kohë dhe praktika, të cilat e lanë Ballkanin në prapambetje, në përçarje dhe në tragjedi.

Të gjithë ata që e implikojnë besimin në aktet e dhunës, në thelb dhunojnë frymën e fesë. Cilido, sado të drejtë të këtë, ai duhet të respektojë shenjtërinë dhe rolin që kanë vendet e shenjta të kultit. Ato duhet të jenë qendra pajtimi dhe paqeje dhe jo vatra të konservimit të armiqësive.

Vetëm me bashkekzistencën paqësore të komuniteteve fetare mund të ketë progres të vërtetë shoqëror. Në Shqipëri, myslimanë dhe të krishterë, këtë parim përpiqemi të respektojmë: të bashkëjetojmë dhe të bashkëpunojmë në harmoni.

Kthjelltësia e tolerancës fetare dhe forca e dashurisë duhet të mposhtin urrejtjen e verbër që të çon në konflikte të njëpasnjëshme. Gjatë shekullit të 21-të, kudo dhe sidomos në rajonin e Ballkanit, pavarësisht nga komuniteti kombëtar apo fetar, të cilit i përkasim, thirremi për të luftuar për bashkekzistencë paqësore, me respekt reciprok dhe solidaritet. Me këtë bindje, Kryepiskopata Orthodhokse e Tiranës mori vendimin e mëposhtëm:
Ofrojmë 600.000 USD - për restaurimin e një kishe dhe të një xhamie në Kosovë - ose për ndërtimin e një qendre rinore që do të inkurajojë bashkekzistencën paqësore. Kjo shumë merret nga fondet që kemi mbledhur me shumë mund për ndërtimin e Katedrales në Tiranë.

Transferimi i kësaj shume do të kryhet me kompetencë, me qëllim që të garantohet përdorimi i drejtë i saj, sipas kuptimit të veçantë të kësaj iniciative.

Tiranë, më 26.3.2004
+Anastasi
Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit
dhe i gjithë Shqipërisë

----------

